# Now we got white women cops killing unarmed  negros.....ww?????



## tigerred59 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
*The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago

Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video | Huffington Post

“Terence died on that street in his own blood, without any help,” the lawyer said. 

“We saw that Terence did not have any weapon,” Solomon-Simmons said. “We saw that Terence did not make any sudden movements. We saw that Terence was not being belligerent. We did not see Terence reach into the car. We did not see Terence attacking the officers.” 

As seen in the video, more than two minutes go by before officers begin administering aid to Crutcher after he was shot.

The police chief said an investigation of the incident is ongoing. The U.S. Department of Justice will conduct a separate civil rights inquiry into the shooting, AP reports.  

Does the madness ever end with you people?????????

Black men had better wake up and start voting and participating.....take your dicks out of Becky and get with the times, negro's.....you are nothing but target practice for this race of animals you love so dearly!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality. 

One thing is certain, those streets are safer now. Good riddance.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2016)

Its shameful. 

I remember when there was real honor in NOT shooting an unarmed person and NOT shooting someone in the back. 

But, blacks have always been gunned down by cops. The difference now is that we all have cameras.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> 
> One thing is certain, those streets are safer now. Good riddance.




But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing. 

This has nothing at all to do with "hating cops" and saying it does is just chicken shit cowardly. 

But, being a "good christian" who is always braying about how perfect you are, not surprising that you lie about this too.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its shameful.
> 
> I remember when there was real honor in NOT shooting an unarmed person and NOT shooting someone in the back.
> 
> But, blacks have always been gunned down by cops. The difference now is that we all have cameras.


And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer.  Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions, and resisting arrest. I see no victim here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...


Bullshit. Whites get gunned down too, it's just ignored by the cop hater crowd because it doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer.  Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions, and resisting arrest. I see no victim here.



Except the pastor did none of those things. He was a man of God. You certainly are not.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing.



Yes, they do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer.  Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions, and resisting arrest. I see no victim here.
> ...


Watch the video, tazer boy. Yes he did.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Its shameful.
> ...




That's because you're a liar.

The article states he had his hands up, was not being belligerent (as though its okay for that to be a death-sentence "crime), he did nothing to make cops think he was a danger to them. 

His crime was that his car had broken down.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


And yet if he followed directions, he would be alive today. It isn't about crime, it's about negroe culture teaching that it's ok to resist the pigs.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing.
> ...




No, whites do not get gunned down for a stalled car. If a white person's car is broken down, they don't automatically put their hands up and fear for their lives. 

Same if they are doing what they're told - reaching for ID as they were told to, laying in the street with hands up and getting shot in the leg by a dumb ass cop who said he didn't know why he did it. 

The list is endless and the only thing will stop these outright and cold-blooded murders is if all Americans demand it. And even then, the killers get off, often with nothing more than a paid vacation.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



There are plenty of unarmed white people who have been killed by the police.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police. 

You cop hating Leftists don't seem to get that when someone resists the police, they are already elevating the risk to their lives, like Eric Gardner resisting arrest after selling cigarettes and dying. Resisting law enforcement is risky and if someone dies doing it, serves them right.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.



The fact you keep referring to them as negroes is evidence of your racist bias, hence, your opinion is not to be taken seriously.  You harbor a lot of hate in your heart for someone who pretends to be so religious.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 19, 2016)

Great news


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...



Whites get gunned down by rookie and incompetent cops all the time...for all kinds of stupid reasons...it is documented that more whites get killed by cops than negroes...even allowing for the pop. differential.

Bottom line:  Negroes have a demonstrated propensity to either not hear the cops instructions or not to understand them or for some stupid reason they just fail to adhere to lawful orders.

Yes...there is a problem with police....aka police who should not be police aka sadistic types, police not being properly trained, trigger happy cops, fearful cops who shoot too quickly...etc.etc. and so on and so forth....the big mistake is that too many are trying to turn the real problem with police into a phoney racial problem...thus we will not get any solutions to the problem...we will only get more social chaso due to the medias desire to whip this stuff up for higher rating as well as to preserve the myth of black victimhood.

5 Statistics You Need To Know About Cops Killing Blacks


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.
> ...


Look at the thread title, dummy.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...





yes they do,  it doesn't make the news. why was this guy disobeying orders and walking towards the door of the vehicle?    Dont know why the cops shot him,   but it wasn't cause he was black.  Cops point a gun at you and tell you to stop, you have to stop, otherwise your making them think your up to something,  you go to a car door, maybe they think you have a weapon,    not happy at all about the guy getting shot,  but why are people so stupid?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.
> ...



Nonsense...the term 'negro' is a perfectly good woid...just means 'black' in portuguese.  Aka the negro college fund etc.

A rose by any other name is still a rose....if ya git mah drift boyo.  hehheh


Yarddog said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I think it is more about the 'sense of entitlement' so many negroids have...but admittedly a lot of them a very,very stupid...particuarly the younger ones...not even to mention with a thuggish mentality.

The video shows the final few moments but without audio it is not a good basis for drawing a lot of conclusions.

I would guess he thought because he had his hands up he was safe...probably did not understand the fear the cop had of him getting into the vehicle to retrieve a gun.

It has been said before but it cannot be repeated often enough..white or black if you get into a confrontation with a cop being it just a traffic stop or whatever...you need to be very alert and listen real well...and do what the cop says...a lot of yes sirs...aka visible compliance will not hurt either....bottom line:  there all kinds of cops...good and bad...just like in everyday life...good people and badpeople....whut you dumbasses need to understand is that a cop is legally armed and empowered to take your life if thinks he is justified...aka he has the power of life and death over you.....all they usually have to say is I thought he was going for a weapon...in most cases the cop will be exonerated no matter how egregious his behavior might be....most especially if there is no video and if no publicity has been generated....thus white folks are actually in greater danger from cops than negroes.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 19, 2016)

I think female officers have as much of a right to shoot unarmed black men as male officers. The OP is sexist.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 19, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...



When it comes to lethal force, blacks and whites are shot at the same proportion by police.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I think female officers have as much of a right to shoot unarmed black men as male officers. The OP is sexist.



Knowing how fearful, flaky and nervous a lot of women are...I would worry more about them than pointing a gun at me than a man.

They really have no business being cops...they should be kept in police hqs. on desk duty.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



El Wrongo boyo...............'As _The Daily Wire_ reported earlier on Monday, a recent Harvard study concluded that 1,332 police shootings over the 2000-2015 time frame reveal that blacks are actually 20 percent less likely to be shot at by police than whites, despite the fact that blacks and whites are just as likely to be carrying a weapon.'


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2016)

Obviously something was wrong otherwise ya wouldnt have a helo and whole squad of cops reaching for their guns


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 19, 2016)

*looks like he is trying to reach under T-shirt or open car door?*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The racist cop hater movement has created a circumscribed narrative whereby only white cops shoot black suspects. They ignore the facts and any police shooting that doesn't fit the script. That's why jackasses like Kaeppernick can see this as "racial oppression". They're not interested in the facts.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Obviously something was wrong otherwise ya wouldnt have a helo and whole squad of cops reaching for their guns



Exactly..........from what I can gather...they were telling him to stop and or lay down on the ground as they usually do but he just kept walking...could he have been deaf?  Maybe he was high and didnt understand what they were telling him, maybe out of fear he was just being irrational, maybe he was just angry...without the audio...difficult to judge.

But why was the woman the only one to shoot?  Maybe she was trying to prove something to the men?  But on the other hand if he had been allowed to open the door ...he could possibly have had a gun there....so a bad situation...but with that many cops even if he had pulled a gun he would not have had a chance.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Exactly and as such they are part of the problem..........injecting politics and the eternal fallacious myth of black victimhood into these scenarios....in a nutshell pandering to the media and instigating social chaos.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Gender equality???

I will await the outcome of the Court Cases. Until then I believe NOTHING except the facts. Some poor bugger is dead and an Affirmative Action cop did the shooting....................................OK; I made up the Affirmative Action part. I don't know that for a FACT!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously something was wrong otherwise ya wouldnt have a helo and whole squad of cops reaching for their guns
> ...



Just gleaning a little bit; another cop fired a taser. May be just a case of "one shoots the we all shoot".....not realising in that instant that it was a taser. That is just a speculation; no evidence of it at all. Still, she may be a murderer. That is why court cases are useful injudging these things. 

Greg


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> *looks like he is trying to reach under T-shirt or open car door?*



He had no weapons....and since his car was broke down...i doubt he could have been planning to drive off....so his actions have no logic other than maybe he was just defiant...did not like being ordered around by cops...mistakenly thinking because he was walking away with his hands up he was safe....very poor judgement on his part for some reason....what he was thinking will never be known.

Expect the book to be thrown at this hapless woman.  Lots of money will be paid out to da negroids and their lawyers....just another day at city hall...pay da blacks to keep them pacified.

If the victim had been white...it would never have even made the news.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Good point...........they do have the instinct to shoot if another officer fires....this is often seen.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 19, 2016)

tough job, tough times.  I hereby issue advance pardons across the board.

The Police lives are on the line every single intersection all day long.  There are none or few bad shoots.  deal with it.

You want perfect?  move to ?????????????


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Gender equality???
> 
> I will await the outcome of the Court Cases. Until then I believe NOTHING except the facts. Some poor bugger is dead and an Affirmative Action cop did the shooting....................................OK; I made up the Affirmative Action part. I don't know that for a FACT!!
> 
> Greg



Well...could be the case...got to have so many minorities...got to have x number of women etc.etc. and so forth...oh the benefits of multi culturalism knows no bounds...how long before requireing x number to be trans gender?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> tough job, tough times.  I hereby issue advance pardons across the board.
> 
> The Police lives are on the line every single intersection all day long.  There are none of few bad shoots.  deal with it.
> 
> You want perfect?  move to ?????????????



I think only desperate people would want to be cops in these times.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 19, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > *looks like he is trying to reach under T-shirt or open car door?*
> ...


Police officers should start carrying political sacrifice insurance in case they have to shoot someone who's black and gutless politicians throw them under the bus for political expediency. The payout should be 40 years service plus COLA's, a lifetime of police work. I'm sure officer Darren Wilson wishes he had such a policy.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 19, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Does the madness ever end with you people?????????


what do you mean by ''you people''? to whom is that comment directed? i can speak for myself, it turns out that not only am i _not _a cop, i was nowhere in the vicinity at the time of the shooting. i assure you that i had nothing to do with this, and i think it's fair to assume that 99.99% of the other posters on this board likewise, including you. but, that's okay, you can go ahead and blame the lot of us, especially the deplorables, blame us, demand we take responsibility for it all, let us be in charge of giving you the justice you deserve. maybe then you'll have something real to cry about.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ozone said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the madness ever end with you people?????????
> ...



Lots of blacks and liberal whites always want to make victims out of negroes  no matter the circumstances....yet they claim they want 'justice' obviously not even understanding the meaning of the term...what they really want is power....the want above all political power...and they always use these cases to attempt to legitimate their demands for more power...and too many stoopid white folk go along wid dat b.s.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.
> ...


Negros


----------



## jillian (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



no....young unarmed white men being shot by cops is not an endemic problem.

you might also stop using the term "negro" because it makes everything you say afterwards questionable...

you know....as in bigoted and ignorant.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 20, 2016)

All this angst over a white female cop when hundreds of young black men have been killed by other young black men in Chicago alone this year.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing.



Liar.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 20, 2016)

boedicca said:


> All this angst over a white female cop when hundreds of young black men have been killed by other young black men in Chicago alone this year.


We have been bringing these facts up far too long. No point man. They will not hear this message. Just offend them any way you can. A lot more fun.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2016)

To date, there have been 782 people killed by police in 2016.

382 were white; 193 were black.

But you only hear about the blacks being killed.

That's racist.

The Counted: people killed by police in the United States – interactive


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 20, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> To date, there have been 782 people killed by police in 2016.
> 
> 382 were white; 193 were black.
> 
> ...


Won't matter one single bit. Trust me. Will not matter.

Do you also know that they think every single black person shot was unjustified? 

They still think Micheal Brown was a gentle giant minding his own business for God's sake.

They still think OJ was framed.

I am hoping you have a keen understanding of the mentality you are dealing with.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> I am hoping you have a keen understanding of the mentality you are dealing with.



Oh yes, I do know that they are mental!  lol


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


You're the second idiot to miss the thread title and the fact that the thread was set up as a racist thread by one of your fellow leftist "bigots", moron.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Hands up, still shoot.  But let's be fair, the helicopter guy said he looked like a bad dude and you can tell that from a birds Eye view.  He saw his skin and just knew it.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 20, 2016)

The fact that Mr. Cruther was uncooperative did not give the officer the right to use deadly force against him. Deadly force can be used to effect an arrest only in very limited situations.

“If the police officer had reason to believe that the suspect committed a felony involving the risk of physical harm or death to others such as murder, manslaughter, kidnapping, rape or burglary, he could use deadly force to effectuate an arrest. However, if the police officer was trying to apprehend a suspect who he reasonably believed had committed a victimless felony or a felony that involved no risk of physical harm to others, deadly force cannot be used.

“It is important to remember that a police officer is allowed to use force based on reasonable belief. Therefore, if a police officer reasonably believes that a suspect whom he is trying to arrest has committed a rape, the police officer may use deadly force, and that deadly force will be considered justified even if it turns out that the officer’s reasonable belief was wrong. See Bursack v. Davis, 225 N.W. 738 (Wis. 1929).

“The Model Penal Code follows the more modern view and allows the use of deadly force only in situations where the crime that the suspect is arrested for involved the use or threatened use of deadly force or if there is a substantial risk that the suspect would seriously harm or kill someone else if the arrest were delayed.”

Use of Force to Effectuate Arrest and to Prevent Crime

If all Mr. Crutcher did was try to get into is vehicle to drive away (unlikely since his vehicle was disabled), deadly force could not be used to prevent his escape. Generally, the police have no right to shot a suspect who is fleeing to avoid arrest. There is an exception only for those suspects who are considered dangerous felons, defined as those who have inflicted or threatened to inflict serious bodily injury or death. In the case of Tennessee v. Garner the United States Supreme Court (SCOTUS) reviewed a Tennessee law which allowed the police to use deadly force to prevent the escape of non-dangerous suspects The particular case involved a man who was suspected of burglarizing a home. The following are the relevant portions of the SCOTUS decision:

“The Tennessee statute is unconstitutional insofar as it authorizes the use of deadly force against, as in this case, an apparently unarmed, nondangerous fleeing suspect; such force may not be used unless necessary to prevent the escape and the officer has probable cause to believe that the suspect poses a significant threat of death or serious physical injury to the officer or others.”

“While burglary is a serious crime, the officer in this case could not reasonably have believed that the suspect - young, slight, and unarmed - posed any threat. Nor does the fact that an unarmed suspect has broken into a dwelling at night automatically mean he is dangerous.”.

“The use of deadly force to prevent the escape of all felony suspects, whatever the circumstances, is constitutionally unreasonable. It is not better that all felony suspects die than that they escape. Where the suspect poses no immediate threat to the officer and no threat to others, the harm resulting from failing to apprehend him does not justify the use of deadly force to do so. It is no doubt unfortunate when a suspect who is in sight escapes, but the fact that the police arrive a little late or are a little slower afoot does not always justify killing the suspect. A police officer may not seize an unarmed, nondangerous suspect by shooting him dead. The Tennessee statute is unconstitutional insofar as it authorizes the use of deadly force against such fleeing suspects.”

FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.

CONCLUSION A policeman can use deadly force if – at the time such force is used - the policeman has a reasonable belief that it is necessary to prevent death or serious bodily injury to himself or an innocent third party; however, once the threat no longer exists the use of deadly force must cease. A policeman cannot use deadly force to prevent a suspect from escaping unless the suspect is considered to be a dangerous felon; nor can a policeman use deadly force to effectuate an arrest unless the suspect has committed a crime using deadly force.

Taking a life is a very serious matter and is only justified in extraordinary cases to prevent innocent people from suffering serious injury or death.

In one case previously discussed on this forum, on April 4, 2015, 50-year old Walter Scott was pulled over by Officer Slager for a broken tail light. There is no video of the initial encounter between Slager and Scott, but it was reported that Scott offered resistance and there was a minor scuffle between the two (neither Slager or Scott had any visible injuries). When Slager pulled out his taser Scott managed to wrestle it away from him. It was also reported that Scott fired the taser at Slager but missed. There was a video taken by an observer but it begins showing Scott running away from the scene and Slager shooting him in the back. The question is: did Slager have the right to use deadly force to prevent Scott's escape? I contendrf he did not. The police can use deadly force against a fleeing suspect only if the suspect is a dangerous felon. This means that the suspect has either inflicted or threatened to inflict serious bodily harm or death. Scott was not a dangerous felon by any stretch of the imagination. A minor scuffle with a policeman certainly does not make Scott a dangerous felon. The attempt to tase the officer certainly does not qualify because a taser is considered safe (many people have volunteered to be tased just to know what it feels like) and is routinely used in situations where deadly force would not be allowed.

A federal grand jury apparently agreed with my assessment and Officer Slager was indicted on May 11, 2016. According to the following link, “The federal grand jury's indictment charged Slager with deprivation of rights under the color of the law, use of a weapon during the commission of a violent crime and obstruction of justice.

“The deprivation of rights charge is a death penalty offense, but the federal prosecutor's office has no interest in pursuing it, Assistant U.S. Attorney Eric Klumb said.”

Walter Scott shooting death: Grand jury indicts ex-officer - CNN.com


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Reaching into the vehicle did.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 20, 2016)

We get it: NOTHING a cop does is over the line for you.  A cop could rape a teenage girl on camera, shoot her in the back...and you would excuse it.


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Its shameful.
> ...


*And of course white people surrender...watch this if you want facts peacefully.......*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Hell, the fucking terrorist was even shot in his leg and arm.  The Terrorist!


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> ]But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing.



THAT is the issue. We need the cops gunning down ALL belligerent criminals.... not just ones of a certain race.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > ]But whites don't get gunned down for the same thing.
> ...



Belligerent criminal?


----------



## The Professor (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Reaching into the vehicle did.



There were four officers on the scene and they couldn't subdue one man using non-deadly force –even though tasers were available? They could have rushed him but it seems they were afraid to do that and kept their distance. If they had used brute force against the man early on there was no real danger of death or serious bodily injury to anyone, but they were scared. Of what? A Black man against four cops??  I question why only the female officer fired her weapon. Something about this whole thing stinks to high heaven.

If the only defense is that the man was reaching inside the car, good luck. With that and a sympathetic jury the police have a winner. If you were a cop and the man you pulled over got out of the car as directed, raised his hand over his head as you had directed, and after walking around for awhile slowly reached inside his disabled car would you believe his motive was to pick up a gun and kill you? All four of you? There are many reasons the man would have reached inside the car, perhaps for a pack of cigarettes. You would have shot the man and I would not. Since the weapon (if there was one) was in the car I would have seen a weapon in his hand before he had the chance to point it at me and would have used deadly force at that point; not before. Perhaps I'm not as afraid as you are and I perhaps I have more confidence that I can respond timely to any threat.

I predict a civil lawsuit which will be settled out of court. I also believe the case will be referred to a grand jury for criminal prosecution. You apparently think nothing will come of it and I disagree. We shall see. 




You have the last word. I'm outta here.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



A obvious sub species but the liberals want you to believe all folks are alike...aka all folks are equal....even african cannibals.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Belligerent criminal?



*Beligerent Criminal:*

Any criminal or suspected criminal who refuses to comply immediately, fully, and willingly with the orders and commands of Law Enforcement Officers/Agents; 
and/or physically resists detainment/arrest;
and/or who attempts to flee from Officers/Agents;
and/or who displays/uses a weapon against Officers/Agents.

Need any more of an explaination?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Belligerent criminal?
> ...



I guess everyone is resisting then because even with his hands up....while black...is resisting


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Maybe not a problem where you live....but when a majority population is being victimized whilst a minority population wants us to belive they are the vicims then there is an endemic problem.....as in the truth is not being told.

As has been shown many times Negro is a perfectly good woid.

To the ignorant.....it just means 'black' in portuguese.

Fresno police video shows shooting of unarmed white suspect - CNN.com


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I guess everyone is resisting then because even with his hands up....while black...is resisting



I'm guessing that  you missed the fully, immediately and willingly comply language in that definition? Popping one's mouth off at an officer can be construed to fit that definition.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good shooting.  Moral of the story: do what the police say when they point their gun at you and certainly don't go back to your car for a possible weapon.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

No audio included...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Figures you'd side with violent criminals.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 20, 2016)

When I watched the aerial view I was like wtf but after I watched the dashcam I had a different take, he wasn't following instructions and it looked like he was trying to reach into the vehicle.

If he'd simply done as he was told he'd be alive. It's not rocket science, if a cop tells you to do something, do it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The statistics tell the truth. White people are shot by cops with greater frequency. Your racist narrative is debunked.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



When you pretend that whites and blacks are the same percentage of the population thats true.  If you consider that blacks are less of the population then your stats say the opposite


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...



Good riddance black scum!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

The Professor said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Reaching into the vehicle did.
> ...


You have no idea what it is to be a cop. I do. When a suspect is ignoring commands, it makes an already tense situation far more so. It sets cops on edge. And when a noncompliant suspect is moving toward a vehicle and the cops have no idea what's inside that vehicle, it becomes a recipe for a shooting. 

It's your contention that he was shot because he was black, not because of his alarming actions that even the helicopter pilot remarked on. This is because you're a racist bigot like most Leftists.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


And when you consider that blacks commit more violent crimes proportionately, then symmetry is restored.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Thats not how stats work


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Yes it is. More crimes equal more negative contacts with law enforcement, more confrontations that escalate and more police use of deadly force. The math is perfect.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You said whites are shot more.  Thats a lie


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Obviously cops interface with blacks relatively more often than their share of the population because they commit far more crimes, especially violent ones.

Your racist narrative is debunked again. Find a safe space site for that shit with people of your caliber - less ridicule that way.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


The FBI statistics are a lie now?

Desperate.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



your interpretation of the stats are wrong.  Look you're saying that Whites are shot more than blacks while at the same time saying that Blacks get shot more because of crime.

Pick one and stick with it


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> your interpretation of the stats are wrong.  Look you're saying that Whites are shot more than blacks while at the same time saying that Blacks get shot more because of crime.



Why does race matter in this?.... ALL CRIMINALS deserve to be shot, regardless of their age, race or gender.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



If that's the mindset of police, then fuck police.  The penalty for walking is not death.  Fuck your badge, and fuck you for thinking you can unilaterally execute citizens based on your pants-wetting, irrational fear.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Blacks are statistically more likely to commit crimes and therefore get shot by police even though whites are shot more often. I can't dumb it down for your black racist brain any more than that.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Why does race matter in this?.... ALL CRIMINALS deserve to be shot, regardless of their age, race or gender.


I know you're trying to come off as egalitarian, but that's clearly racist. Invariably, anything that suggest criminals be punished is racist and especially anti-black.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...


He wasn't just walking. Now you're lying.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Blacks make up 12% of the population, you twit.  Did you skip every math course, ever?


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You're right, I forgot he had his hands straight up in the air.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Whites cant be shot more than blacks AND blacks are shot more than whites.  You have to pick one.  Both cant be true


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Blacks make up 12% of the population, you twit.  Did you skip every math course, ever?


And yet commit 50% of murders. Crunching the numbers, young black males commit almost half the murders yet comprise about 3% of the population.

Go figure.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It's clear you didn't even pass 5th grade math. Inner city schooling? I told you I can't dumb it down any further.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

1/3rd of black suspects killed by cops were unarmed.  That number is next to zero for whites.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> 1/3rd of black suspects killed by cops were unarmed.  That number is next to zero for whites.



Being unarmed does not mean you aren't a threat or that you are complying with officers.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > 1/3rd of black suspects killed by cops were unarmed.  That number is next to zero for whites.
> ...



So what was this man doing?  Threatening to spit on them?  Whistle?  Pee in front of them?









I HOPE LORETTA LYNCH GETS THIS SILLY BITCH GIRL THROWN IN PRISON FOR 30 YEARS.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow!  I couldn't really make out what he was doing when he was by the window of the vehicle, but I can't believe they just shot and killed him.  That female police officer had just gotten there too.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Threatened by an unarmed black man whose car had broken down on his way home from community college.  He had his hands up and they were standing 12 feet away from them.  All four pussy officers in a row with their guns drawn.  

I hope they all  get indicted.  I want to know all their names and I hope they have to change their identity and move to Nebraska and get jobs cleaning toilets for the rest of their useless lives.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




There's two sources of video for this incident.  The DOJ is already involved.  Fucking cops in this country are either too stupid to breathe or they are jonesin' for a race war.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


The DOJ is politicized and there involvement has nothing to do with the facts. And both videos showed the suspect not complying with police commands and moving into a position where he could threaten officers. Ultimately all officers will be absolved of wrongdoing just like Freddy Grey, another front on the Left's war on cops that resulted in your defeat.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Threatened by an unarmed black man whose car had broken down on his way home from community college.  He had his hands up and they were standing 12 feet away from them.  All four pussy officers in a row with their guns drawn.
> 
> I hope they all  get indicted.  I want to know all their names and I hope they have to change their identity and move to Nebraska and get jobs cleaning toilets for the rest of their useless lives.


Like a fowler caught in his own net, I hope you blunder into your own curse.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

Today while driving to another city to get equipment from a job, I saw a cop break 6 traffic laws.....only 6, why should they have to follow laws that they give out fines when non-cops do it?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Let's all warm up and repeat after me.  They feared for their lives.

The video doesnt show the whole story.

They weren't indicted so that means it is all good.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Today while driving to another city to get equipment from a job, I saw a cop break 6 traffic laws.....only 6, why should they have to follow laws that they give out fines when non-cops do it?


EXEMPT


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Today while driving to another city to get equipment from a job, I saw a cop break 6 traffic laws.....only 6, why should they have to follow laws that they give out fines when non-cops do it?
> ...


When the so called leaders and protectors break laws, it only encourages law breaking..


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> So what was this man doing?  Threatening to spit on them?  Whistle?  Pee in front of them?.



As I said before.... ANY format of non-compliance is sufficient justification to shoot in my mind.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > So what was this man doing?  Threatening to spit on them?  Whistle?  Pee in front of them?.
> ...


So we shall see you dead someday and justify our hard hearts  with platitudes of social justice...


----------



## rdean (Sep 20, 2016)

Terence Crutcher police shooting: Justice Department investigating - CNN.com

(CNN)On August 16, Oklahoma twins Terence and Tiffany Crutcher celebrated their 40th birthday. Terence, a God-loving father who sang at church every week, had enrolled at a community college in Tulsa, where he hoped to earn a degree.

"I'm going to show you," Terence recently texted his sister. "I'm going to make you all proud."
He never was able to follow through on that promise.

On the night of September 16, exactly one month later, Crutcher's SUV broke down, according to his family.
After police responded to a 911 call about the vehicle, the black man found himself raising his hands high above his head. Moments later, Officer Betty Shelby fatally shot Crutcher. He was later found to be unarmed, according to authorities.





Circling above the scene, one police officer in the helicopter can be heard referring to Crutcher as a "bad dude," according to audio from police footage.

"I'm going to tell you right here now: There was no gun on the suspect or in the suspect's vehicle," Jordan said.

-----------

Seems before he was shot, he was tasered.  Guess the taser wasn't enough.  It wasn't a police chase.  His SUV broke down and was blocking road.

Can't wait to see how Trump Republicans spin this.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks like he was reaching in his car. Is there a video from another angle?


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

The guys crime .  Having a stalled car .


http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57e0411fe4b0071a6e08db5f


Terence Crutcher, 40, was shot and killed Friday after officers responding to an unrelated call spotted his vehicle stalled in the middle of the roadway, Tulsa World reports. The police department earlier said Crutcher refused orders to put up his hands, but the footage appears to show him walking toward his vehicle with his hands above his head.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 20, 2016)

If true, arrest and charge him.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

*watch whole video.  don't cherry pick your stories.  Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt.  There have already been threads on this.  don't upset me again.*


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

Why would anyone be stupid enough to ignore Police commands to stop and reach into a vehicle?  I don't understand what people are thinking.

If the Police tell you to stop and get on the ground...don't reach in your pocket or under your shirt and don't reach for something in your vehicle where they can't see what you're doing.  If you do so then there is a really good chance that you're going to get shot.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 20, 2016)

The police report that he was reaching into his car.  None of the videos I've seen provide a good line of site to the victim.  We can't know with the information we have.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Did you hear the helicopter pilot from a birds eye view determine that this guy with his hands up "looks like a bad dude" and "could be on something"?

Now how in the world did he make that determination from that height? I wonder what characteristic or trait did he see to make the judgement he "looked bad"? Did he exhibit some behavior akin to a junkie? Or was all that determined based on some other visual cue?

You get what I'm saying. His skin color made him look bad. His skin color from the eyes of the pilot made him suspicious. And the cop on the ground shot him based on that suspicious skin. Paid Vacation....Get ready for the "no wrongdoing" and "lets move on" talks.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> *Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt.*



And what makes you say that?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

You know the drill. They are about to go through with Terrance Crutcher. They are about to go through his school records, background, library records etc to justify and smear this dude in the media. Then the cop will walk and they'll tell Kappernick to stop being a dick and cant we all move on.

Meanwhile my son is about 6 years away from being in their cross hairs....calm down they say.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

*Watch whole video. Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt or inside car. There have already been threads on this. don't upset me again.  

Don't walk away from Cops.  don't leave your car middle of the lane.....get it off the road.  What kind of suicidal crazy MoFo was this?  stop it dean, just stop it.*
*
another college student........ummm......college is finished by age 22.  move on.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Even the terrorist in NY was taken alive after setting off a fucking bomb.  Not this guy tho, the nerve to break down in the view of paranoid ass cops right?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Did you hear the helicopter pilot from a birds eye view determine that this guy with his hands up "looks like a bad dude" and "could be on something"?
> 
> Now how in the world did he make that determination from that height? I wonder what characteristic or trait did he see to make the judgement he "looked bad"? Did he exhibit some behavior akin to a junkie? Or was all that determined based on some other visual cue?
> 
> You get what I'm saying. His skin color made him look bad. His skin color from the eyes of the pilot made him suspicious. And the cop on the ground shot him based on that suspicious skin. Paid Vacation....Get ready for the "no wrongdoing" and "lets move on" talks.


 ok but it looked like he was reaching in the car.. Do you know of any other videos with a different angle?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> *Watch whole video. Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt or inside car. There have already been threads on this. don't upset me again.
> 
> Don't walk away from Cops.  don't leave your car middle of the lane.....get it off the road.  What kind of suicidal crazy MoFo was this?  stop it dean, just stop it.
> 
> another college student........ummm......college is finished by age 22.  move on.*



But you never said what crime he committed.  His hands were up walking is not a danger.  And pretending that he was suicidal because a cop shot him is the dumbest shit ever.  If I punched your eye socket and called you a headbutter you'd see


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear the helicopter pilot from a birds eye view determine that this guy with his hands up "looks like a bad dude" and "could be on something"?
> ...



And what does that mean?  Shoot away...

No matter what angle you show the excuses will be the same.  Its no audio but everyone already knows that it was the victims fault.

how?  Well, they dont know except they use the video while at the same time claiming the video isnt clear...but its clear enough to see he deserved it.

Gotcha!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > *Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt.*
> ...


He believed the perp to have more than two hands...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 Dude, he was probably ignoring the cops and he reached in the truck. WTF would they think?
How many attacks on police since Friday night?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Same scenario. 
Cop shoots black guy.
No details known yet.
Libs here proclaim cops guilty.
Facts in the case show justified shooting.
Libs deny facts, claim cops are racist.
Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 20, 2016)

This is the state of policing in the United States, the police shoot you 'just to be sure'. It is murder. Yes when you are a cop you should be trained to be able to contain a situation like this without immediately killing someone. Sitting in your car and you reach for your registration? Sorry we kill you. Your car breaks down and you have your hands up? We kill you.

The damn guy that set off multiple IED's a couple days ago isn't shot and killed by police but innocent unarmed people, mostly black, are being regularly gunned down without provocation by police who are evidently terrified of their own shadow.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Video Shows Terence Crutcher Lower His Hands Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



In your world is there any scenario that exists where it couldve been a bad shot.  I understand your use of the word probably since you dont know but you've determined that he probably did something to deserve it.

Of course you dont know that but hey...It had to be his fault maybe....They had no choice, probably.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> No details known yet.
> Libs here proclaim cops guilty.







TNHarley said:


> Dude, he was probably ignoring the cops and he reached in the truck. WTF would they think?



No details yet....except a video.  But we cant believe videos when cops shoot people.  And there TN that old liberal determining that the cops are guilty...

of a good shot


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> But you never said what crime he committed. His hands were up walking is not a danger. And pretending that he was suicidal because a cop shot him is the dumbest shit ever. If I punched your eye socket and called you a headbutter you'd see




*Probably a number of crimes.  #1 Failure to maintain control of a moving vehicle for starters.  #2  Do not block a two lane highway that I might come along with no lights on?  #3 Failure to follow orders......get on the ground....don't reach into car....don't reach under baggy white T-shirt.  #4 Do what you are told when you are told.  What do you want the Police to do? Surround him and WAIT until he feels more compliant?  Nobody has time or money to play games for hours with every lost fool on the back roads. *


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > But you never said what crime he committed. His hands were up walking is not a danger. And pretending that he was suicidal because a cop shot him is the dumbest shit ever. If I punched your eye socket and called you a headbutter you'd see
> ...



Probably doesnt work here


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Even the terrorist in NY was taken alive after setting off a fucking bomb.  Not this guy tho, the nerve to break down in the view of paranoid ass cops right?



*Now that was a bad shoot.  Should have Blown his head clean off.  Maybe they think they may get some information out of him later on?*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Even the terrorist in NY was taken alive after setting off a fucking bomb.  Not this guy tho, the nerve to break down in the view of paranoid ass cops right?
> ...



Maybe doesnt work here either and that excuse shows they know how to do something other than kill shots


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 Im not jumping to conclusions. That's why I asked if you knew of another video.
Your closed minded, racist ass wouldn't care if he shot first, probably..


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

*yep.  Maybe they could have shot out the kneecaps.  But they chose not to do that.  Too bad.  Better luck next time....................*



**


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > No details known yet.
> ...



I just finished watching both videos. Anyone who is more interested in justice than in politics will
Have to conclude that both available videos are inconclusive. Yes, he had his hands up but appeared to drop them when he got to his car. It also appears that he did reach into his car but that cannot be said for sure. The videos aren't proof of anything.

I hope one of the cops there had a body camera and it just hasn't been released yet. Otherwise you can't tell anything from the videos.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > *Watch whole video. Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt or inside car. There have already been threads on this. don't upset me again.
> ...



He didn't get shot for having his hands up or for walking.  He got shot because he refused Police commands to stop...reaching into his car.  

Police are getting shot all across the country, people!  Wake up and smell the coffee.  They're on edge because they think their uniforms make them a target.  If you get stopped by the Police...obey their commands for your own safety.  If you don't agree with what they requesting you to do...hire a lawyer when it's over and sue the crap out of them but don't be an idiot and do something that's going to get you shot!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Video Shows Terence Crutcher Lower His Hands Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police



I watched both videos and I don't see how anyone can say that for sure. I hope that there will be a police body cam released soon. That might clear things up.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




You're right, saying he was probably ignoring orders isnt jumping to conclusions at all.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hands up, still shoot.  But let's be fair, the helicopter guy said he looked like a bad dude and you can tell that from a birds Eye view.  He saw his skin and just knew it.


 Or, he saw the guy walking away from the police and knows that's not SOP, followed by the guy reaching into his SUV.  To the cops on the ground, he's disobeying their command and then reaching for what inside the SUV?  Had he obeyed the police he'd still be alive.  Tough lesson.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> . He got shot because he refused Police commands to stop



Are you guys all looking at the same secret video that white boys share with each other to find every cop innocent?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 It seemed kind of obvious, didn't it? Not that its worth getting shot over. But reaching in the vehicle is.
I am anxious for the cops body camera footage.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

blastoff said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up, still shoot.  But let's be fair, the helicopter guy said he looked like a bad dude and you can tell that from a birds Eye view.  He saw his skin and just knew it.
> ...



What are you looking at to determine he disobeyed anyones orders?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Same scenario.
> Cop shoots black guy.
> No details known yet.
> Libs here proclaim cops guilty.
> ...


I dunno.  There were a number of cops around the guy.  He was not following commands, which made them nervous, okay, but why couldn't they just bring him down to the ground?  Why SHOOT him dead?  Is it illegal to tackle a guy who isn't following commands?  Sure beats killing him, imo.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Oh so now you are jumping to conclusions then?  Or is it both?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > . He got shot because he refused Police commands to stop
> ...


 Not all cops are innocent. Just ignorant rhetoric.
People like you are why cops are getting attacked and cops are more worried about black people.
"hands up don't shoot"
Even AFTER that got proved to be a lie
Lol stop being such a dumbfuck


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks good to me. Unless the cops were saying get in your car now sir. Blocking the lanes and walking up to your car, then reaching for the door, bad move. Obviously he wasn't just pulled over given the nature of how he was parked.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't understand why people cant just listen. And if they are violated, sue the fuck out of them.
Is being a complete fucking moron worth it?


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



The problem is that old yeller isn't taking his own advice.  He's referring to what is a barely distinguishable gesture from the helicopter video, and making an assumption about it.  But if he bothered to watch the second video on the link, showing the dashcam footage with audio, he wouldn't sound like such a fucking dunce.  The gesture he thinks he sees is the man's arm falling to the side _in reaction to being shot by police_.  The second video very clearly shows the man being shot _while his hands are up and on the vehicle_.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Same scenario.
> ...



They didn't know he had no gun until after he was shot. IF he was reaching into his car, against orders, it's a justified shooting. At this point, we just do not know. I hope the cop had a body camera.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

As usual, we all need to wait for the evidence.
The only thing that looked for sure was that he was disobeying orders.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I don't understand why people cant just listen. And if they are violated, sue the fuck out of them.
> Is being a complete fucking moron worth it?



What secret evidence are you reviewing that shows you he wasnt listening?  And if you dont have any evidence then why are you assuming the black always deserves it despite no evidence?


----------



## kaz (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> The guys crime .  Having a stalled car .
> 
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57e0411fe4b0071a6e08db5f
> ...



I hope they have a better angle than the ones in your link.  In the two I saw of the shooting, one the airborne picture was on the wrong side of the car when the shooting happened and the second you couldn't see him at all.

If it was a dirty shoot, put the cop(s) responsible in jail.  If clean, pat them on the shoulder.  That's the consistent message I hear from the right.  Your side, wheelchair boy, just wants to hang them now


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > . He got shot because he refused Police commands to stop
> ...


Stop it, CC!   I understand why you're so upset, but make sure your son understands that when dealing with a cop, DO EXACTLY WHAT THEY SAY.  No questions, no argument.  Okay?  This guy should NOT be dead and if he were a white guy ignoring cops' commands, he'd probably be home with a few bruises having a beer.  You're right about that.
But it wasn't a cold blooded shooting.  He made them jittery and they've been getting shot quite a  bit, too, around the country.  Don't make armed cops nervous these days.  SAY YES SIR.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > *Perp was reaching car door or under his t-shirt.*
> ...



*Watching the video a few times last night and again today.  Another reacher, not following orders.  It happens.   crazy MoFo wants to go.......*


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> The only thing that looked for sure was that he was disobeying orders.



And how do you surmise that?


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Maybe you should watch the dashcam video.  What you call "reaching" was his arm falling _because he was shot_.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


WHY COULDN'T THE FIVE OR SIX COPS STANDING LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY FROM HIM TACKLE HIM INSTEAD?


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2016)

Another race baiting skank posts a lie. Good riddance to the scum killed.

Timmy, Lassie wants to sodomize you in the well again.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




So asking for what video you're looking at to determine he was disobeying orders is over the top?  Video always seems to be enough except when it comes to cops.

Shit, you guys dont even have video of disobeying but you know the excuses so well you've tee'd them up on their behalf.  Not even the cops claimed it and neither does the video show it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> The guys crime .  Having a stalled car .
> 
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57e0411fe4b0071a6e08db5f
> ...


Based on all the prior data regarding the presses predisposition to try to sell advertising and copy by sensationalizing everything, I say BULLSHIT to this whole damned story.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Tamir Rice...Rolled up and smoked in less than 2 seconds.  Who's doing time for that?  

Oh right, but its all about following commands tho?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people cant just listen. And if they are violated, sue the fuck out of them.
> ...


 It was pretty obvious. Unless he was doing what he was told and that pissed off the other cops so they rush over there.. lol


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Maybe you should watch the dashcam video. What you call "reaching" was his arm falling _because he was shot_.




*Nice try "swimmer".  Shot was fired long after his right arm lowered, reaching, fumbling.  Who knows what under that T-shirt or reaching in the car?  I'm not going to keep watching it over and over.  When they say...stop...you stop.*


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tamir Rice...Rolled up and smoked in less than 2 seconds.  Who's doing time for that?
> 
> Oh right, but its all about following commands tho?


 that was completely justified.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that looked for sure was that he was disobeying orders.
> ...


 it looked like one cop was yelling at him as he walked away. Then the other cops came over. Unless it pissed the other cops off he was doing what he was told.. which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Threatened by an unarmed black man whose car had broken down on his way home from community college.  He had his hands up and they were standing 12 feet away from them.  All four pussy officers in a row with their guns drawn.
> 
> I hope they all  get indicted.  I want to know all their names and I hope they have to change their identity and move to Nebraska and get jobs cleaning toilets for the rest of their useless lives.


who breaks down in the middle of the road, with a helo on scene. Obviously there was much more prior to the video. Loud mouth trouble makers like you are the type that get jammed up with cops, that's why you fear them. You think you can bully people around with your blow hole. 

The cops can't know if he was unarmed if they were not able to determine that with him moving the wrong way. He had a lot of time to grow a brain but went full retard instead. You can't wait until somebody is sending bullets your way.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should watch the dashcam video. What you call "reaching" was his arm falling _because he was shot_.
> ...





If you're seriously going to make such a claim, then you're an even bigger liar than Hillary Clinton.  Did you actually watch the dashcam video?  Shot fired at 17 seconds.  The shot is heard and blowback smoke is seen before his arm falls.  If you're going to deny that, then you're detached from reality.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> The guys crime .  Having a stalled car .
> 
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57e0411fe4b0071a6e08db5f
> ...



From the video it appears he is not stepping away from his car, but rather maybe reaching into the car. I assume the cops were telling him to put his hands up and step away from the car. I am not sure what you are seeing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Its only obvious if you ignore the video showing you're assuming your ass off


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Watch the dashcam video.  One cop had the gun trained on him, while the others were just arriving.  No yelling.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Video Shows Terence Crutcher Lower His Hands Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police
> ...


_As the site mentions, police do not allow suspects to return to their vehicle. This means that the man was repeatedly being ordered to stop(The helicopter noted that as well). So, what we know for certain is that he was disobeying officers who already had guns pointed at him, so he's not off to a good start._


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tamir Rice...Rolled up and smoked in less than 2 seconds.  Who's doing time for that?
> ...



All of it is...all the time.  Because black people arent afforded one chance...let alone 2


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tamir Rice...Rolled up and smoked in less than 2 seconds.  Who's doing time for that?
> 
> Oh right, but its all about following commands tho?




*Yeah, that was "un-fortunate". Big kid. But, if they did not have to "roll up" into those neighborhoods 100 times per day........they would not be put into those situations. Stuff is going to happen. You mess with pit-bull it may bite.*


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 fair enough. Its just my opinion.
Buy you aren't one to talk about assuming, homie..


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 No it isn't. Why are you such an idiot?


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

People, watch the fucking dashcam video.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 I didn't hear any sound..
"others just arriving" good point.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_Because then we'd have Liberals complaining about 'white cops tackling an unarmed black man.'_


----------



## paulitician (Sep 20, 2016)

What, do you hate America or something? Just shut up and let the cops do whatever they want. They know what's best for ya.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Sep 20, 2016)

*Tulsa PD kills unarmed black man wh his hands up.*


This sure happens a lot under the Obama administration, doesn't it?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> People, watch the fucking dashcam video.


 I could hear the radio in that one.. lol


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Name one that wasnt.

Now is when you call me more names.  You've already said you werent assuming then assumed he was disobeying orders.  So why not go full retard since you can hear pictures


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I watched the video and someone on it said he wasn't following commands.  I'm not trying to find excuses for the cops.  It sucks.  But if it can be prevented, are you gonna listen or no?


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > People, watch the fucking dashcam video.
> ...



The copy I posted isn't as good of quality.  The link has a more clear copy.  The gunshot is clearly heard.  You can even see blowback from the pistol.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_The site also noted that the video was trimmed up to the point that cops already had their guns out and pointed at him, so we have no idea what happened up to that point to cause the police to pull out their guns in the first place._


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 some dude a couple months ago.. Idk man, I don't keep a list.
There was a kid here in TN that got shot IN the car driving away. Few years ago. You probably didn't hear about it. Black sheriff and white teenager.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 someone just said they heard them saying he wasn't following orders.
IDK man...
Sad, regardless.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




And there you go.  

I ask for just one that wasnt justified and your response is "IDK some guy".  You proved my point...you cant remember one case that it was unjustified just like I said


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Someone on the video (the pilot) said he looked like a bad dude and probably on something too.

Do you know what he used or saw to determine that a person with their hands up looked bad and on drugs?  What could he see from that distance?  His eyes?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fuck that stupid bastard.

More air left for the rest of us.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> someone just said they heard them saying he wasn't following orders.
> IDK man...
> Sad, regardless.



The guys in the helicopter were speculating about what was going on, that's all.

Maybe the problem is that women aren't fit to be cops.  They get spooked easily around large men, and are too quick on the draw.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 So I assume you know EVERY persons name that has been shot by a cop?
Didn't think so..
You need to quit. You are trying to justify your hackery and it aint workin lol


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

If they suspected him of being on PCP, Old...I can tell you from personal experience why they didn't want to tackle him.  Myself, a very large doorman and two police officers attempted to subdue one much smaller guy who was on PCP and it was brutal.  This little guy literally beat the hell out of all four of us...it was like he had super human strength.  The only way we managed to finally get him in cuffs is the doorman tackled him off the landing we were fighting on...down about three feet onto a sidewalk and knocked the wind out of him long enough for one of the cops to slap cuffs on him.  When I was called to court to testify against the guy the jury was looking at the police, myself and the doorman...and then at the little guy and you could see it in their faces that they couldn't believe that we'd have a problem overwhelming him physically.  It was rather embarrassing actually.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 20, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> View attachment 90277


Who does Puddly Pillowbite call when HE needs law enforcement help?  Oh yeah, the cops he hates.  Funny how that works.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



This is about your inability to name ONE instance where the cops were not justified.  You can try to make this about me all you want but it wont work.

I gave you a wide open question and you failed.  Your fault


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> If you're seriously going to make such a claim, then you're an even bigger liar than Hillary Clinton. Did you actually watch the dashcam video? Shot fired at 17 seconds. The shot is heard and blowback smoke is seen before his arm falls. If you're going to deny that, then you're detached from reality.




*I did (again).   He got shot for reaching?  Your not allowed to go back and get into your car....again please obey the officers.  Ain't nobody got time to play around.*

*I also heard a car door slam around that time?  Should the Police all just wait around until perp feels a bit more co-operative?  perp needs to go have a smoke? have some dope?  *

*Police don't just gun down innocents.   don't put yourself in that spot.*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> If they suspected him of being on PCP, Old...I can tell you from personal experience why they didn't want to tackle him.  Myself, a very large doorman and two police officers attempted to subdue one much smaller guy who was on PCP and it was brutal.  This little guy literally beat the hell out of all four of us...it was like he had super human strength.  The only way we managed to finally get him in cuffs is the doorman tackled him off the landing we were fighting on...down about three feet onto a sidewalk and knocked the wind out of him long enough for one of the cops to slap cuffs on him.  When I was called to court to testify against the guy the jury was looking at the police, myself and the doorman...and then at the little guy and you could see it in their faces that they couldn't believe that we'd have a problem overwhelming him physically.  It was rather embarrassing actually.


Gouging out one of his eyes would have slowed him down a bit, and go for the other one if it didnt.

Fuck these shit bags.,


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 omg lol


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Being a big black guy didn't help, but WAS he drunk?  Or high?


Pumpkin Row said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Why do you suppose that was?  To make is impossible to actually tell what caused this?


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

Zachary Hammond shooting: officer who killed teen avoids criminal charges


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If they suspected him of being on PCP, Old...I can tell you from personal experience why they didn't want to tackle him.  Myself, a very large doorman and two police officers attempted to subdue one much smaller guy who was on PCP and it was brutal.  This little guy literally beat the hell out of all four of us...it was like he had super human strength.  The only way we managed to finally get him in cuffs is the doorman tackled him off the landing we were fighting on...down about three feet onto a sidewalk and knocked the wind out of him long enough for one of the cops to slap cuffs on him.  When I was called to court to testify against the guy the jury was looking at the police, myself and the doorman...and then at the little guy and you could see it in their faces that they couldn't believe that we'd have a problem overwhelming him physically.  It was rather embarrassing actually.
> ...



Gotta be honest with you, Jim...someone on PCP isn't going to stop no matter what you do to them.  The guy we struggled with was maybe 140 lbs soaking wet and it was like getting put in a burlap sack with a wolverine!  The guy in Tulsa went 250 lbs.  If he was high on PCP it would be like trying to "tackle" the Hulk!


----------



## blastoff (Sep 20, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


GED primer...

One Negro.  Two or more Negroes. 

Negro's:  I will ask if it's the Negro's axe...

Other than that, you might also want to remind the male Negroes spending too much time fucking Becky that another group that considers them target practice is other male Negroes.  After all, black lives don't matter squat to male Negroes and I'm sure they'll appreciate being made aware of it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I know that he was arrested about a year earlier on a DUI charge and judging from the way his SUV is parked in the middle of the road it's more likely than not that he was messed up.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 20, 2016)

So suddenly we should wait till we have all the facts before we draw conclusions...

*...wasn't it just the other day that Trump got profusely praised for jumping to a conclusion without all the facts?*

Why the sudden change of standards...

...hmmmm...let me guess...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> If they suspected him of being on PCP, Old...I can tell you from personal experience why they didn't want to tackle him.  Myself, a very large doorman and two police officers attempted to subdue one much smaller guy who was on PCP and it was brutal.  This little guy literally beat the hell out of all four of us...it was like he had super human strength.  The only way we managed to finally get him in cuffs is the doorman tackled him off the landing we were fighting on...down about three feet onto a sidewalk and knocked the wind out of him long enough for one of the cops to slap cuffs on him.  When I was called to court to testify against the guy the jury was looking at the police, myself and the doorman...and then at the little guy and you could see it in their faces that they couldn't believe that we'd have a problem overwhelming him physically.  It was rather embarrassing actually.


I'm no expert, but the guy didn't look like he was on PCP.  They're usually more erratic; he wouldn't have been calmly walking back to his car with his hands in the air.
Sorry about your PCP experience.  I know some cops who've dealt with it and I know it is unbelievable.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > If you're seriously going to make such a claim, then you're an even bigger liar than Hillary Clinton. Did you actually watch the dashcam video? Shot fired at 17 seconds. The shot is heard and blowback smoke is seen before his arm falls. If you're going to deny that, then you're detached from reality.
> ...



Well, this dumb fuck is on ignore for blatantly denying reality.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

The guy was obviously fucked up in the head. His car broke down so what did he do, park dead in the middle of the street? Yea, that right there would throw up red flags if I was a cop. Move ya fucking car to side of the road ya stupid nigga. This was a 2 lane road, speed limit about 55mph. From 10mph or less you can drift off the side of the road and out of the way. Instead he parks in the middle of the road. He wanted attention, and he got it, and 1200 feet per second.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_Because the video was released on CNN, and what they want us to know is that a white guy shot a black guy, not why it happened._


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> The guy was obviously fucked up in the head. His car broke down so what did he do, park dead in the middle of the street? Yea, that right there would throw up red flags if I was a cop. Move ya fucking car to side of the road ya stupid nigga.



Yeah.  Get in your broke down car and move it.  What's so unreasonable about that?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If they suspected him of being on PCP, Old...I can tell you from personal experience why they didn't want to tackle him.  Myself, a very large doorman and two police officers attempted to subdue one much smaller guy who was on PCP and it was brutal.  This little guy literally beat the hell out of all four of us...it was like he had super human strength.  The only way we managed to finally get him in cuffs is the doorman tackled him off the landing we were fighting on...down about three feet onto a sidewalk and knocked the wind out of him long enough for one of the cops to slap cuffs on him.  When I was called to court to testify against the guy the jury was looking at the police, myself and the doorman...and then at the little guy and you could see it in their faces that they couldn't believe that we'd have a problem overwhelming him physically.  It was rather embarrassing actually.
> ...



Someone on PCP just looks a little "dazed", Old...hard to tell until the you know what hits the fan.  Trust me though, someone who's on that stuff is not someone you want to have a confrontation with because they literally don't seem to feel pain and are crazy strong.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _what they want us to know is that a white guy shot a black guy_



Actually, it was a woman.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Just remember even the terrorist was brought in alive and he blew shit up AND had a gun fight with the cops


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Well, this dumb fuck is on ignore for blatantly denying reality.


He may be a dumb fuck, but you are certainly a wimp.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _what they want us to know is that a white guy shot a black guy_
> ...




Pumpkin didnt know it was a woman but Pumpkin can tell the guy might've been on PCP?  Do you need any more proof that Pumpkin will just make shit up?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _what they want us to know is that a white guy shot a black guy_
> ...


_Oh, right. Probably better to specify that what they want us to know is that a white person shot a black person, not why. Thank you._


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > The guy was obviously fucked up in the head. His car broke down so what did he do, park dead in the middle of the street? Yea, that right there would throw up red flags if I was a cop. Move ya fucking car to side of the road ya stupid nigga.
> ...



Yea, when the engine dies drive the car off the side of the road. Don't park in the middle of the highway. Even the dumbest niggas know that.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> The guy was obviously fucked up in the head. His car broke down so what did he do, park dead in the middle of the street? Yea, that right there would throw up red flags if I was a cop. Move ya fucking car to side of the road ya stupid nigga. This was a 2 lane road, speed limit about 55mph. From 10mph or less you can drift off the side of the road and out of the way. Instead he parks in the middle of the road. He wanted attention, and he got it, and 1200 feet per second.




*No lights on?  No flashers?  Oh,  I need to take a leak....this looks like good spot.  har har har.......get off my back "pigs",  I got to get out of here.  so sorry to disturb all 5 of you and the helicopter cost too.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

When a black guy breaks down they bring ammo and helicopters


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



And another one goes to ignore.  This time for extreme racism.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm really curious about this. You got a black man acting suspiciously, as I have pointed out. He disobeys a cops orders and reaches into his car. Gets shot.

Why do liberals keep calling him an "unarmed black man?" Since when is being armed a requirement for a cop to use deadly force? There are many people who are trained to kill with their bare hands. And this huge black dude who weighed 3 times more than the little cop lady did could have killed her in 5 seconds without a gun. Same thing with Travvy martin, was unarmed, but was obviously a threat to life and was extinguished nicely.

I don't know facts other than what I've stated above but from what I can see, his actions were VERY questionable.

Funny, I've had a few run ins with cops. I keep getting stopped by this one cop in the little podunk town I live in. He walks up to my car, I smile, keep my hands in plain sight and follow orders to the letter followed by yes sir officer or no sir officer. I've yet to have a cop pull anything on me but a ticket book.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




*then you won't see this.  your loss.

 *


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> You got a black man acting suspiciously, as I have pointed out. He disobeys a cops orders and reaches into his car. Gets shot.



By being suspicious you mean being black...or did you forget to list the suspicious behavior?

Since there is no audio where are you getting he disobeyed orders?  From the shooter?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Killing the guy instead of tackling him, regardless, isn't actually supposed to be an option, though.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> By being suspicious you mean being black...or did you forget to list the suspicious behavior?
> 
> Since there is no audio where are you getting he disobeyed orders? From the shooter?




*Suspicious behavior has been listed in many posts.  But you rush off to blame Cops and must have missed it.*


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


>




Please don't mistake a reason for an excuse.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > By being suspicious you mean being black...or did you forget to list the suspicious behavior?
> ...



Yeah and everytime you're asked you point somewhere else.  Where?  When?  What post?  What was the gist?  Summary?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_A criminal living who's a danger to the people who are with you, and various other randoms he may cross before being stopped shouldn't be an option. For all those officers knew, they could have been the only thing stopping a killing spree. It's not like she woke up this morning and said "I'm going to shoot some random guy today!". I highly doubt any Police Officer WANTS to shoot someone, but sometimes they have to, and other times it's hard to identify WHEN you have to apply deadly force, yet not doing so could cost OTHER lives._


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

*is it safe yet?*

*

 *


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He was only a danger in their minds.  Nothing the guy did indicated he was a danger except that he was big, black, and not doing what they said.
As a teacher, I can tell you that when you lose control of your class, it is the scariest button to push.   Now, I realize that a student telling you that you can fuck yourself and deciding to be boss of your classroom, instead of leaving as instructed, is NOT life threatening.  However, the instinct to retain authority is the same, I'd bet anything. Escalation is the immediate reaction.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Sep 20, 2016)

First you gotta teach 18 years old marijuana intoxicated hulking black males not to try to grab a policeman's gun, or 13 year old black males not to point a realistic looking B-B gun at a policeman a few weeks after 5 officers were shot to death in the line of duty in Dallas.
per wikipedia: Average white IQ; 99: Average Asian IQ; 105: Average black IQ; 85:
Evolution is still at work.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_I disagree entirely. There's a reason police aren't supposed to allow the perpetrator to get into their car, or go near their car. They can pull out a weapon, they can hop in and drive off, they can hide in there and prolong the encounter, they could be reaching for drugs or hiding evidence. They have no way of knowing what's in there, and that makes reaching for something within a very real threat. The most dangerous thing about a criminal isn't always what you DO know about them but what you DON'T know. The man has nobody to blame for his death but himself, because he did not follow the orders of Law Enforcement aiming guns at him. I'm not sure what he thought would happen, or if he was even thinking in the situation at all. _


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > You got a black man acting suspiciously, as I have pointed out. He disobeys a cops orders and reaches into his car. Gets shot.
> ...



I already discussed the suspicious behavior. Go read. Being black has nothing to do with it, only racists like you would bring race into it.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


There were at least five cops, one guy.  He should have been stopped from approaching the car before he got there, if it was such a big deal.  They panicked.  He's dead.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Oh you did?  Where?  What page?  Quote?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_The other cops didn't show up until he was at the car, but regardless, guess he should have stopped approaching the car against their orders, huh?_


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Can you not read? I already answered that. They did not know he was unarmed until after he was shot.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

> Oh you did?  Where?  What page?  Quote?



Post 204. Parking a "broken down" car in the middle of the road, not even still in his lane, without flashers on or anything. That is not something a sane person would do. That is suspeciious behavior by anyones definition who isn't "blacks do no wrong" about everything.

I've seen hundreds of cars broken down, and not ONE was in the middle of the street. They were ALL on the side of the road. And if, for some reason he was unable to move it (which I doubt) why not put hazards on? I mean he just came to a dead stop in the middle of a two lane highway. That is NOT normal.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Its shameful.
> ...






saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions, and resisting arrest. I see no victim here.



Except of course this man wasn't guilty of doing any of that. His car broke down.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The windows on the car were up.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


WTF?  Cops assume every person is armed and therefore shoot them instead of otherwise restraining them?  I know for a fact that is absolute bullshit.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

The video is inconclusive and from what I have heard, been shortened.

I have a few questions though:

1) Why was SUV in midddle of the road? 
2) Why was there LE chopper?
3) Why so much backup?
4) Why did it escalate?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> WHY COULDN'T THE FIVE OR SIX COPS STANDING LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY FROM HIM TACKLE HIM INSTEAD?


_They weren't there until he was at the car, they didn't know he was unarmed, and even if he was unarmed at the time, he could have been reaching for a gun. In their position, do you really wanna chance you or your fellow officers being gunned down as you tackle a possible gun-waving druggy maniac?_


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You don't know that.

In fact, if you look at the chopper video, when the cop says "shots fired", the camera closes in on the victim and you can clearly see the window down.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I know for a fact that most of what you claim to be bull shit is just truth that obstructs your left wing nutter world view.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_Assuming nobody is armed is how we end up with more dead cops. This kind of thing is why you don't disobey police, especially with guns pointed at you. On the upside, THIS is how you cure stupidity._


----------



## Nia88 (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> 
> One thing is certain, those streets are safer now. Good riddance.



Resisting arrest doesn't warrant getting killed.


----------



## Nia88 (Sep 20, 2016)

White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children. 

Then they wonder why people don't trust the police.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

No but is resisting arrest a good idea? Does it tend to deescalate a confrontation between police and a suspect? So are you admitting that he resisted?

Oh now he's an "unarmed black man with children".

Oh man, next thing I know I'm going to find out he was an "unarmed black man with children, two seats reserved in the nearest church and that he started a movement to paint everyones cars with flowers and butterflies"


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...


_Unless you look like you're reaching for something, in which case, it warrants getting killed. It's his own fault for resisting arrest and not following instructions._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...



That is hindsight.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Reaching into the vehicle did.



The windows were up.


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children.
> 
> Then they wonder why people don't trust the police.




Do you realize how many people are killed by "unarmed people" every year?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WHY COULDN'T THE FIVE OR SIX COPS STANDING LESS THAN A FOOT AWAY FROM HIM TACKLE HIM INSTEAD?
> ...


HE DID NOT have a gun.  He did not ACT as if he had a gun.  He was not acting like a maniac.  He may well have had a few too many brews.  Is THAT a good reason to be killed?  Look, I will defend cops with my dying breath, but only when they're right.  They panicked; this could well have been handled differently.  The folks on this thread are pulling out all these variables that DID NOT EXIST!  He was not waving a gun!  He was not on PCP!   He was a threat in their minds first and foremost.  All cops are cynical and look at everyone as guilty until proven innocent.  It's how they roll.  But shooting them is beyond the pale in this incident.  Period.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children.
> 
> Then they wonder why people don't trust the police.


_So you're one of those people who thinks it isn't okay for Police to defend themselves until another Officer gets gunned down at the scene._


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



He wasn't under arrest.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children.
> 
> Then they wonder why people don't trust the police.



No, we care about truth and justice, law and order. When a cop kills for no reason as happened in South Carolina a while back, we all agreed that the cop needed to go to jail. Your racism and hatred have your mind addled.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children.
> 
> Then they wonder why people don't trust the police.




nobody says you have to "trust them"......just obey and everybody goes downtown.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Belligerent criminal?
> ...



He was neither a criminal nor a suspected criminal. His car broke down.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Reaching into the vehicle did.
> ...



No, they were clearly down. Look at the chopper video. It clearly shows the driver side window down.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_Yes, it could have been handled differently, but the perpetrator decided not to follow the instructions of the police who were AIMING GUNS AT HIM, continued WALKING TOWARDS HIS CAR AGAINST THEIR INSTRUCTIONS, and decided it was a brilliant idea to LOWER HIS HANDS, AGAIN AGAINST THEIR ORDERS causing it to look like he was reaching for something. Do you think it could have been proven at the time that he had no concealed weapon and wasn't on drugs? He has nobody to blame but himself, because he chose not to listen to the Police. You ALWAYS listen to the police, if you don't, you're accepting any and all possible consequences for your actions._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



More bull shit from you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



This man was neither violent nor a criminal.
That's the exact attitude and stereotyping that causes officers to shoot.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Video Please


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

How many cities will burn tonight?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


_You'll have to explain why multiple cops and a helicopter were showing up and guns were out, then._


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

Are we really supposed to get upset every time a thug gets plugged by a cop?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > your interpretation of the stats are wrong.  Look you're saying that Whites are shot more than blacks while at the same time saying that Blacks get shot more because of crime.
> ...



This man was not a criminal.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You don't know that either.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> How many cities will burn tonight?



Heres to hope


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Guy's probably got a rap sheet longer than yours.


----------



## Nia88 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > White conservatives know no bounds when defending the killing of unarmed black men and children.
> ...



Cops can use deadly force when there is an actual threat to their lives. Like someone pulling a gun on them are reaching for it. 

And why not use less lethal force like a taser?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Incorrect...............
These statistics all clearly show that nonwhites in general—and blacks in particular—commit both in real terms and proportionally—far more crime than do whites.

It is therefore logical that they will feature far more than whites in any negative interactions with the police—yet, despite this, a larger number of whites are killed by the police than any other racial group.

The propaganda surrounding the “Black Lives Matter” campaign is therefore, based on lies, and an underlying anti-white racism—and nothing else.

Far More Whites Killed by US Police - The New Observer


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Belligerent criminal?
> ...


Like this white guy?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > So what was this man doing?  Threatening to spit on them?  Whistle?  Pee in front of them?.
> ...



A damaged mind.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

A taser was used, but for some reason one cop used a real gun. 

Tasers can be ineffective if the guy is the size of Godzilla.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > How many cities will burn tonight?
> ...



Hope only exists in your mind. I'm just implying something.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



*why here are some Cops now.............and "unarmed" in the back seat.*


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You do not know shit from shilo about stats....you have already been proved wrong ...see above....post #270


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> HE DID NOT have a gun.  He did not ACT as if he had a gun.  He was not acting like a maniac.  He may well have had a few too many brews.  Is THAT a good reason to be killed?  Look, I will defend cops with my dying breath, but only when they're right.  They panicked; this could well have been handled differently.  The folks on this thread are pulling out all these variables that DID NOT EXIST!  He was not waving a gun!  He was not on PCP!   He was a threat in their minds first and foremost.  All cops are cynical and look at everyone as guilty until proven innocent.  It's how they roll.  But shooting them is beyond the pale in this incident.  Period.


what does someone with a gun act like? And how are cops supposed to know before they can frisk them?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


_When someone is reaching for something while guns are out, there's a very real possibility that a gun is being drawn, and the moment they see it could be a moment too late. In their position, I know I wouldn't want to be responsible for the deaths of fellow officers._

_Of course, in the minds of braindead Liberals, it's always the fault of the Police if someone is shot whilst not following the instructions of armed officers with their guns drawn._

_He was tasered, did you not watch the video?_


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

Nia88 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Lot's of cops have been killed by waiting too long to pull the trigger. By the time you wait until a barrel is pointed your way it may be too late. Every wrong step one takes when confronted ups the ante.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.


_It's entirely his own fault for not cooperating. Guns wouldn't have even been drawn._


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> A taser was used, but for some reason one cop used a real gun.
> 
> Tasers can be ineffective if the guy is the size of Godzilla.


There were 4 cops in bullet-proof vest with guns trained on nonviolent unarmed man & 2 more in helicopter circling when shots were fired. No way the cops feared for their life. He had every reason to be afraid of them. There is no excuse for shooting him!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.



When you leave there will be one less racist. Good bye.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > A taser was used, but for some reason one cop used a real gun.
> ...



So the cops up in the heli could help out if the guy went ape shit on the cops on the ground? LOL


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > A taser was used, but for some reason one cop used a real gun.
> ...



Why do you think all those cops were there? Something happened, there is done part of the story we do not have yet. You cannot jump to conclusions about this incident.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.



woulda, coulda, shouda.....try and deal with reality...oh my bad i forgot ...libtards never can do that.

No only the negro lost...........he presented a threat and it was dealt with....case closed.  dont hurry back...we need people on here with some ability to think....wring your wrists on your on time.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.


Wrong. All the cops got to go home.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> How many cities will burn tonight?


So you prefer that to kneeling during the National Anthem?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Yes...we are missing the audio....the guy refused to co-operate and presented a threat....cops like to go home at night...cannot be blamed for giving a guy acting suspiciously the benefit of the doubt...the first cop that shot used a taser that might have caused the female to twitch her trigger finger.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Bullshit! Being Black is twice as risky as being a cop! Police have safe jobs & are not even on the list of 15 dangerous jobs in the USA. Based on census data and FBI crime statistics, black citizens were killed at a rate just shy of six per 100,000. That puts their murder rate at almost double that of the police.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


 
I do know that.
Debate swirls around unarmed black man’s actions prior to fatal police shooting in Tulsa
A day after police in Oklahoma released video that shows a white Tulsa police officer fatally shooting an unarmed black man, attorneys representing the slain man’s family released photos that contradict a key claim in authorities’ version of events.

At a news conference Tuesday afternoon, Benjamin Crump — a civil rights lawyer who has represented many families of those killed in high-profile police shootings — said Terence Crutcher never reached his hands into the driver’s side window of his stalled sport-utility vehicle before he was shot by police.

Crutcher couldn’t have reached into the vehicle, Crump said, because enhanced photos of the vehicle taken from police video show that the window was rolled up.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Look again at the blood down the side of the car including the window.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



What was he suspected of?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



It was officer Suzie's turn to pop her cherry.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)

This is where body cams would come in handy.  Then we could see what the officer sees.  They should all wear body cams, for OUR protection and theirs.  It was really hard to determine just where his hands were when he was near the car.  I'm still pretty shocked that they shot and killed him.  I hear he was tazed first, but it seems as if he was tazed and then shot immediately afterward.  Definitely on the fence on this one until more information comes out.  Seems as if they could have done something else besides shoot him dead.  

Since these police shootings have been happening with black people, I often wonder what I would feel like if I had a black son.  Would I be more concerned about him when he went out for the night with his friends or something?  I think that I would.  I would tell him, no matter what, just cooperate to the best of your ability with the police.  I don't care if you get arrested, but I want you to come home.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


_In other words, you're a clueless lefty who just hates Police. Thanks for invalidating all of your future posts._


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Neither clueless nor a cop hater. 
Just setting the record straight for some of the dopier posters like yourself.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > How many cities will burn tonight?
> ...



Do YOU even know wtf you are talking about?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I hope one of them had a body camera that the police will release video from later. I'm willing to say the cops were wrong IF it turns out that they were. Right now, we just don't know enough.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


_Refusing to admit someone who disobeyed cops and reached for something unknown while at gunpoint is at fault for his own death is hardly setting the record straight. You're only blaming the police because it's how CNN reported, because you're incapable of independent thought. The real question here is if you're a paid shill or you're just that clueless._


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Bullshit! Being Black is twice as risky as being a cop! Police have safe jobs & are not even on the list of 15 dangerous jobs in the USA. Based on census data and FBI crime statistics, black citizens were killed at a rate just shy of six per 100,000. That puts their murder rate at almost double that of the police.


Being black is dangerous in the inner city, but because of blacks. And your hazard figures are cherry picked, workers die from safety violations, often at their own hands. No one goes gunning for electricians.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe the lady Cop will have to apologize for firing under duress?

a.)  they let him go and drive off (uh....car broken, wink-wink, where was he going?)
b.)  if he does drive off and runs into "your son" you'r gonna scream.
c.)  if he drives off and runs into a tree,  you'r gonna scream "could you not see? he was unfit to drive"
d.)  if he gets in the car and starts doing God knows what with whatever?  you'r gonna scream,  "why did you not take him down"
e.)  why run up my Tax dollars "5 Cops sitting around waiting on this guy to calm down"

I don't have the answers.........
if he would have behaved.....again he would be going ....... downtown.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Untrue. The video from the chopper clearly shows that it was down. No doubt about it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



It's bull shit because you don't know that, you don't know anything about it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is where body cams would come in handy.  Then we could see what the officer sees.  They should all wear body cams, for OUR protection and theirs.  It was really hard to determine just where his hands were when he was near the car.  I'm still pretty shocked that they shot and killed him.  I hear he was tazed first, but it seems as if he was tazed and then shot immediately afterward.  Definitely on the fence on this one until more information comes out.  Seems as if they could have done something else besides shoot him dead.
> 
> Since these police shootings have been happening with black people, I often wonder what I would feel like if I had a black son.  Would I be more concerned about him when he went out for the night with his friends or something?  I think that I would.  I would tell him, no matter what, just cooperate to the best of your ability with the police.  I don't care if you get arrested, but I want you to come home.



I'm hoping that one of those cops had one. I'd be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit! Being Black is twice as risky as being a cop! Police have safe jobs & are not even on the list of 15 dangerous jobs in the USA. Based on census data and FBI crime statistics, black citizens were killed at a rate just shy of six per 100,000. That puts their murder rate at almost double that of the police.
> ...


Bullcrap! - Taxi drivers are gunned down more than cops!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Threatened by an unarmed black man whose car had broken down on his way home from community college.  He had his hands up and they were standing 12 feet away from them.  All four pussy officers in a row with their guns drawn.
> ...



I hope when the race war starts they burn your house down first.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Source?


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Damn, you're a mean bitch.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Sorry little girl.  Two independnt videos showing his hands up when they tazed him, then the bitch (who is as stupid as you) shot him while he was down.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I looked again and I see something that might be blood on a window, but it could also be part of the driver seat. Then as I watched to the end of the video, the last angle seems to show the window up and no blood. As I have stated numerous times, these videos are inconclusive and I hope that there is a body can that we have t seen yet.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You are talking out of your ass. You have no way to know any of that. I've seen both videos and there is no way to tell if or when he was tazed, or when he was shot. It seems more likely that he was shot first, then he fell.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 20, 2016)

To the OP I'd just like to say, that if black males were not so involved in street crime, cops wouldn't be so jumpy around them. 
Ask a cop in Chicago which race gives them the most problems on the street. You know the answer.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 20, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



So when are you going to stand up for Taxi Drivers?

According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. BLS numbers for 2013 show which occupations have the highest murder rate. Taxi drivers lead the list with 8 drivers murdered per 100,000 workers. Their murder rate is more than twice the 3.5 per 100,000 rate of police officers.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tamir Rice...Rolled up and smoked in less than 2 seconds.  Who's doing time for that?
> ...



So you admit the police are bias against black guys.

The guy wasn't commiting a crime .  He wasn't any kind of suspect .


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


_Sorry old hag, two independent videos show him walking towards his vehicle with his hands up and lowering them to reach through the open window. Facts show that Police don't allow perpetrators so walk towards their vehicle, let alone reach inside, showing he was ignoring orders to stop. His own fault for ignoring Police with a gun pointed towards him._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

PredFan said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_There was blood on the vehicle while he was on the ground, we can confirm he was standing when he was shot._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You do not know any of that.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > So what was this man doing?  Threatening to spit on them?  Whistle?  Pee in front of them?.
> ...



And by any reasonable measure, you're a piece of shit.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> To the OP I'd just like to say, that if black males were not so involved in street crime, cops wouldn't be so jumpy around them.
> Ask a cop in Chicago which race gives them the most problems on the street. You know the answer.



You basically just affirmed your support of open racism.  You know that, right?


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> And by any reasonable measure, you're a piece of shit.



If the average American in 2016 is your standard for that evaluation, I'll consider it a high compliment.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > And by any reasonable measure, you're a piece of shit.
> ...



You think we should live in a totalitarian state where any cop can gun down any citizen for most anything.  "Papers please!  Okay, move along."

Seriously, fuck off.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> You think we should live in a totalitarian state where any cop can gun down any citizen for most anything.  "Papers please!  Okay, move along."
> 
> Seriously, fuck off.



I believe that when individuals refuse to live with Morals and Values on their own they must be forced to do so. The People have brought this upon themselves.


----------



## GaryDog (Sep 20, 2016)

Anathema said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > You think we should live in a totalitarian state where any cop can gun down any citizen for most anything.  "Papers please!  Okay, move along."
> ...




Then obviously you feel the same way whenever cops are ambushed and gunned down.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


But he's alive. 

Because he obeys the police.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Then obviously you feel the same way whenever cops are ambushed and gunned down.



LOL. You're funny. NOT.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP I'd just like to say, that if black males were not so involved in street crime, cops wouldn't be so jumpy around them.
> ...


This thread started out with open racism, judging a cop by the color of her skin. You probably didn't notice. 

But negroes do have a particular problem, they refuse to learn THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG. That means even wild beasts are more intelligent. They know who wields the club and they don't fuck with them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Being black is perfectly safe when they've learned THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG. What's tragic is so many ignore it to their peril.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



And that's the entire point.

They like to have 2 different opinions.  One, that blacks aren't targeted which is biased. And two, they are biased and do target blacks but for good and just reasons.  That's how their logic goes.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 20, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You didn't post any stats, just made the claim by assertion.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Is there some video that just got released?  Because the one I saw shows a large man disobeying cops and going back to his car.  And while the video I saw has him blocked from view witnesses said he reached into his car.
That's a justified shooting.
And they found PCP in his car, and if he was on that he was immune to tasers and all pain, so no plan B was possible.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Failure to follow the lawful instructions of a police officer is a crime, dufus liar.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Punishable by death!!!!!!!!  Cops have no more right to shoot people than you or I do. 

Where was the lawful instruction ?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Really? You think several law enforcement officers with guns drawn were NOT giving instructions? That's what they're taught at the academy, right? Draw guns and keep quiet and let the suspect figure out what he's supposed to do?

OMG Leftists are dumb!


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Lawful instruction !  They had no right to treat him that way .

Why are they surrounding him and drawing guns ?  They weren't called to the scene  because there was some crime in process .  The dudes car was broken down .


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer. Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions,


This generation of Africans have never learned to respect authority -- beginning with their parent (they rarely have fathers).


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Obviously...something provoked the officers actions....since there is no audio available...as far as I have noticed...then we do not have a complete picture of all that was said and done.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The fact you keep referring to them as negroes


Why? I'd rather be known by my race that the shade of my skin. They're not "black." Personally, I prefer Africans.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer. Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions,
> ...



Yes ....that and the crap they are indoctrined with in the public schools sets them up for inappropriate behavior and stupidity...believing that all their problems exist cuz da white man holding dem down and dat dere great,great,great grandaddy wuz a slave.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer. Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions,
> ...



Did you buy your "deplorable " shirt yet?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The fact you keep referring to them as negroes
> ...



They change every few years in regards to what they want to be called....I think based on their behavior that the ole infamous n-woid dat rhymes with jigger is the best description for what they are...but I call them Negroes just to be nice...as has been the case for decades aka the negro college fund etc.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You righty scum.  You fly into an rage if the IRS demands extra paperwork from tea party groups .  But it's ok for the cops to murder people in the street .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer. Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions,
> ...


Well disciplined black males are the ones who got their asses beat by their dads. They learned very early THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG. Now they don't have daddies to instill discipline and they act worse than wild animals because even wild animals can be swiftly brought to respect the mastery of the club wielder.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Yes, you know police procedures better than cops themselves. You just get dumber with every post.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Man, you really are stupid.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Since there is no audio availabe as far as I have seen....then we do not know what instructions were given...but the most common one is get down on the ground.

The police have every right to shoot as does anyone who believes their life is in danger...a perp refusing to obey lawful police orders and his heading to his car and reaching inside can be construed by any intelligent jury to be a perceived threat to a law enforment officer...as in he may have been headed to his car to get a weapon...quite reasonable to think that.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Oh yeah ?  This is textbook police procedure ? Shoot an unarm man who's not even a suspect of a crime .


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Cops have every right to shoot you in certain cases, and so do I, dumbfuck


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


An uncooperative man on Drugs reaches into his car, he is gone.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Justifiable homicide is not murder....as usual you are just another libtard with no concept or understanding of the law.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Dream on Francis .  You'd have to have a legit fear of harm .  Since when is reaching into a car justify deadly force when the dude has committed now crime .


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Whether he's suspected of a crime has nothing to do with the use of force. It's all predicated on the suspect's actions in response to police commands. Why don't you leave it to cops to know what cops are supposed to do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Are you kidding me??


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP I'd just like to say, that if black males were not so involved in street crime, cops wouldn't be so jumpy around them.
> ...



You say that like you think racism is a bad thing.....whatever gave you such a silly idea?


----------



## Timmy (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Sure it does .   You can't use deadly force unless confronted with life threatening behavior .


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


You on dope or are you just displaying your 4 year old knowledge of the world?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2016)

DA Thuggery is alls upsets...check his prior arrest record!


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



It comes under the law of self defense....everyone has the right to defend themselves....every state has a law regarding self defense and they are all very similar....libtards never seem competent enough to understand the law of self defense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Yes. That's exactly what the ghetto chimp presented to the cops.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



You need to read the law on self defense....which is very similar in most states.....aka under the right to use deadly force to defend oneself 'one must have a reasonable belief that his life is being put in danger'....does a Negro refusing to obey a lawful police order and instead heads for his car and appears to be reaching for something construe a reasonable belief for the cop to believe her life is being put in danger?...I think most juries would agree she was very reasonable to believe her life was being put in danger.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



one must wonder how someone as stupid as timmy appears to be manages to survive in this life...i knew a guy named 'timmy' once...he loved to fight...he found that in H.S. winning a fight gave him a certain amount of notoriety...he loved it and continued that behavior even after H.S.  

He would go to bars and pick fights with someone he perceived as a good target...he got away with that for a few years...but one night...oh well you know the rest of the story I am sure...a guy pulled out a gun and killed him...he was only 30 yrs. old,,,,,his family was distraught...just seemed unable to comprehend where his well known behavior would lead....just like these ghetto mothers...they know their kids are on a bad path but either ignore it or they are unable to control their kid.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Why cops don't let suspects get back to their car.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The cop was probably a good guy and probably a good and very polite police officer...unfortunatelly he was not prepared to do battle with someone who was....also unfortunately he was not a good shot or he was so panicked and nervous that affected his aim...quite pathetic and quite sad.

I am sure this video is shown all over the nation in order to teach cops to be prepared ...to stay calm...to panic is to invite death....also if you shoot make sure you hit what you are aiming at.


Murder of Kyle Dinkheller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Shooting while under stress is difficult. There was once a shootout with the cop and bad guy shooting at each other over the hood of a car.  Both emptied their guns and no one got hit.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yeah, except of course for the PCP that was subsequently found in the SUV...


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


With all due respect, Old Lady...it's now being reported that PCP was indeed found in his SUV.  The woman officer who first arrived at the scene CORRECTLY appraised him as being on PCP which means his reaction to being arrested...which he would have been...might very well have been violent and without provocation because that's what that drug does to people.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_And this is why you don't claim he isn't on PCP before knowing it for a fact._


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm seeing the exact same thing being done by the liberal media in this case that they did in the Michael Brown and Trayvon Martin cases...they immediately assume the worst about the person doing the shooting and the best about the person who was shot.  Then weeks later when it's slowly revealed that the "victims" weren't the little angels we were led to believe they were it's too late to stop the riots that spring up because of the "injustice" involved...even though there was no injustice.

I'd like to think that news outlets like CNN would learn from their past mistakes but that doesn't seem to be the case...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


_There's no learning from mistakes if facts were omitted intentionally. CNN has the DNC's agenda, so we likely were never supposed to find those things out._


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2016)

Report now that 15 officers injured, police car turned over, call for more police...the THUGERY owns the night!


----------



## Anathema (Sep 21, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Punishable by death!!!!!!!!  Cops have no more right to shoot people than you or I do.
> 
> Where was the lawful instruction ?



Yes, it should be punishable by death to disobey the commands of a LEO. In the USA, the ROE for officers is far more lenient than it is for civilians. 

ALL instructions from an officer are lawful instructions. Disobey them at your own risk.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 21, 2016)

Black leaders in black neighborhoods need to encourage youths to act civil-like and they'll stop getting their asses shot off. Instead of rap-wear, many should be wearing garb like this >>

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/superman-man-of-steel-shield.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


duh


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 21, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Punishable by death!!!!!!!!  Cops have no more right to shoot people than you or I do.
> ...


When the cop yells you to drop and start sucking, which knee hits the ground first?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


He was slowly walking back to his vehicle when the cop said stop? If he was reaching in his vehicle when being told not to, why?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


We know you black guys don't like eating pussy


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Or negroes can stop resisting arrest and ignoring lawful commands by police.
> ...


That's the typical Christian.

I heard a story how in the 50's this white southern town had a lynching and 5000 people showed up. I didn't know any southern towns in the 50's had so many atheists.

And why did the majority stay home and do nothing?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Are you baked?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Of course it's a lie in an attempt to justify the shooting.
Nothing this man did warranted instant death.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Finding PCP doesn't mean he's on it either dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The windows were up. 
You have no indication that he was"on" anything.
He was shot at the very same time he was tased.
Think it through again without ascribing negative stereotypes.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 21, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Extra paperwork? God, you are a mouth breathing full bore retard. Almost every conservative group was denied tax exempt status because the IRS was used as a political weapon. That's very much against the principles this country was founded on, that's third world dictatorial bullshit. 

And no evidence of a murder is out there yet, your opinion won't do.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the racists are getting pretty thick, so I'll be moving on.  But the guy should have been more cooperative, and the cops should not have shot him.  It was a lose-lose, all the way around.
> ...


Says Miss Perfect.  Cops don't have a right to kill citizens for being uncooperative.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Wrong. They not only have the right, they have the duty. If someone refuses to stop their stupidity it's up to the cops to stop them. If they are driving recklessly the cops are supposed to try and stop it before he kills someone. If they refuse to surrender they are living dangerously and what happens next is up to them. Your liberal feelgoodism won't help the parents of a child run over.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Except the whole parking of his car in the middle of the road, wandering around stoned on PCP and refusing to obey orders from a Police officer?  Other than THAT stuff, Hutch...he was a model citizen!  (eye-roll)


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Finding PCP in the man's SUV when he's staggering around baked on something doesn't mean he's on it?  I'm going to go way out on a limb here, Hutch and say YES he was on it which totally changes the way Police respond to you if they think you are on PCP.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Actually they do, Old...which is why you should obey Police commands.  If you do something they perceive to be a threat they have the legal right to protect themselves.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



"The windows were up."
TULSA, Okla. –  An attorney for a white Oklahoma police officer who fatally shot an unarmed black man said the man ignored officers' commands, kept touching his pocket and was reaching through a window of his SUV when he was killed.

"You have no indication that he was"on" anything."
Going for your car against commands while at gunpoint says he was high or suicidal. PCP was later found in his car.

"He was shot at the very same time he was tased."
Which says two officers saw the same exact threat at the same time.  And tasers do not work on those high on PCP.

Want to try again?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The car broke down. He was sitting on the side of the road waiting for assistance. He probably thought the police were there to help him.

Stoned on PCP?
Certainly you have no way to determine this.

Nothing this man did warranted instant death.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.  

What did he do to deserve being shot?

Uhhh, did I tell you we found PCP in his car.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No need to try again. I posted this earlier. You should try reading the thread before looking like a dope.
 I'll post it again to further highlight your lack of comprehension.

://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/09/19/man-fatally-shot-by-tulsa-police-was-unarmed-chief-says-as-disturbing-video-is-released/?utm_term=.40f5bcdea3c3

A day after police in Oklahoma released video that shows a white Tulsa police officer fatally shooting an unarmed black man, attorneys representing the slain man’s family released photos that contradict a key claim in authorities’ version of events.

At a news conference Tuesday afternoon, Benjamin Crump — a civil rights lawyer who has represented many families of those killed in high-profile police shootings — said Terence Crutcher never reached his hands into the driver’s side window of his stalled sport-utility vehicle before he was shot by police.

Crutcher couldn’t have reached into the vehicle, Crump said, because enhanced photos of the vehicle taken from police video show that the window was rolled up.

Here's the link to the chopper video. Watch when they zoom in after the shooting. You will clearly see blood down the side of the car including the window.
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57e0411fe4b0071a6e08db5f


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> 
> What did he do to deserve being shot?
> 
> Uhhh, did I tell you we found PCP in his car.


Another Shitforbrains saying its logical to park your car in the middle of a busy street and disobey commands while at gunpoint.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> A day after police in Oklahoma released video that shows a white Tulsa police officer fatally shooting an unarmed black man, attorneys representing the slain man’s family released photos that contradict a key claim in authorities’ version of events.
> 
> At a news conference Tuesday afternoon, Benjamin Crump — a civil rights lawyer who has represented many families of those killed in high-profile police shootings — said Terence Crutcher never reached his hands into the driver’s side window of his stalled sport-utility vehicle before he was shot by police.
> 
> Crutcher couldn’t have reached into the vehicle, Crump said, because enhanced photos of the vehicle taken from police video show that the window was rolled up



The truth of the excuse doesnt matter.  They'll even allow her to "correct" the record when found to be a lie.  Or just ignore the evidence and stick with he was reaching into his car thru a closed window because....thats the effects of PCP.  Intangibility.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> ...



This isnt about parking locations President of the Valet Association


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Thanks.  The photo clearly shows an open window.
But that is just a side note.  He was trying to get back into his car, which is the last thing every cop on earth is trained to prevent.  He can have weapons and/or take off and t bone a family going to a picnic.

When even bad guys have guns pointed at you its best to comply.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It's about his state of mind, dufus.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No its not Professor X


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Of course you think it's normal to park your car in the middle of a busy street then disobey commands from law enforcement while at gunpoint.
You're a lefty looney moonbat.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Looks like you called it yesterday, about the PCP, pending autopsy results, of course.
I just want to point out that in our little, lily white community, the cops detain and chase bad guys, some with guns, some on PCP,  with no one getting shot.  It can be done.  It is done everywhere.  These instances like Oklahoma SHOULD be protested as how NOT to respond.  A helicopter, for Christ's sake?  For one fucked up acting guy?  If he hadn't been black, this response would not have been what it was.  Guaranteed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



This isnt about parking Vincent the Valet


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You surely cannot know that he was trying to get back in his vehicle.


The window was clearly up unless blood hovers in open spaces.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Do tell us what they should have done.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It's why the police where called, Shitforbrains.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Back window is clearly down, dufus.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Now he's staggering?
The video shows him walking slowly and deliberately with his hands up.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Walking to his car against orders at gunpoint, you seemed to have skipped that part.

Hands up and I give up are bullshit tactics used for centuries by criminals.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Walked up and cuffed him of course. There were at least five officers there.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And its not about why they were called either


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Now it's walking again and not staggering?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



If you live in a nice neighborhood then the Police are probably going to respond to you in a different manner than if you live in a dangerous, crime ridden neighborhood, Old.  I know this from personal experience.  I used to give a woman from work rides home because the bus she used to get to work didn't run late enough for her to take it home.  Her home was located in an area well known for drug sales.  I think I was stopped by the Police six times in the first few weeks I dropped my coworker off because the Police assumed that I might be trying to buy drugs.  The area in which something takes place TOTALLY affects how the Police respond.

As for the level of response by the Police?  The first officer on the scene reported that she thought the suspect was displaying signs of being on PCP.  That in and of itself is going to get a large number of Police rolling to that location because anyone who has ever tried to arrest someone who's under the influence of PCP understands how dangerous it can be.  That response would have taken place no matter what his color was.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Wonder when they are going to riot in Chicago when a black is killed by another black.....seems the THUGERY killed 5 other blacks last weekend and all I can find on TV or radio is "0".... Face it, it's just an excuse to get a new pair of sneakers or a big screen TV!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



They weren't called at all. Officer Betty happened upon Crutcher while enroute to another call.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Wonder when they are going to riot in Chicago when a black is killed by another black.....seems the THUGERY killed 5 other blacks last weekend and all I can find on TV or radio is "0".... Face it, it's just an excuse to get a new pair of sneakers or a big screen TV!!!



Its not about black cops its about the system


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Thats why I'm not getting into these side discussions with them.  Its fact free and a bunch of off topic shit that has nothing to do with him being shot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


And you're the asshole cheering the riots over on the other threads.
Asshole.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So the blood that appears on the window is ... what? Just floating in air?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



This isnt about that either Angry Smurf


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when they are going to riot in Chicago when a black is killed by another black.....seems the THUGERY killed 5 other blacks last weekend and all I can find on TV or radio is "0".... Face it, it's just an excuse to get a new pair of sneakers or a big screen TV!!!
> ...


Nothing the matter with the system, it's all problems with arrogant people that think they can disobey a lawful order by an authorized officer!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Riots are the effect, not the cause.
The cause is the problem.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I believe reports were coming into the Police about a vehicle parked in the middle of the road with it's doors open and it's driver wandering around acting strangely.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 
Shitforbrains posts the photo of an open window saying its closed.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Bullshit...it's an excuse to riot and steal with immunity


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I'm focused on the closed window only because that shows clearly that the police have lied from the beginning and are not to be trusted in this case.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 Back window is clearly open you moron


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yeah, you run with that dope.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Riots are the excuse...not the effect.  As soon as darkness covered their actions, thugs came out to try and loot the local Walmart.  What does looting stores have to do with "justice"?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 No, you're just a fucking asshole who hates law and order.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


 That wasnt even Oklahoma


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


 Yeah, the problem being assholes who break the law.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What precipitated the rioting?

It doesn't happen in a vacuum.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



The riot I referred to took place in Charlotte over another officer involved shooting.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't worry, the Obomanation will send a gaggle of civil rights lawyers there to make sure the officer is railroaded and he can keep his legacy alive with the Thugery


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Shooting someone dead without just cause is neither law nor order.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The tinted window??

How can it be visibly tinted if it was open?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Social media accounts that totally misrepresented what really took place?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because they only tint ONE window!...pathetic!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Tinted?  That's ripe.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I don't live in a "nice" neighborhood or a "bad" neighborhood.  I'm in rural Maine and we're all white just cuz we are.  We have plenty of bad guys and welfare moms living down the street from million dollar coastal homes owned by rich folk from away.  We've had a long standing drug epidemic with all its associated fun.  Intense, drunken, domestic violence involving weapons is not uncommon.   Armed robbery two days ago.  The guy was apprehended without a shot.  At least two PCP arrests I was personally privy to details about were conducted with no shots fired.  One of the guys was in the process of choking a woman to death when they arrived.    I repeat, IT DID NOT HAVE TO GO DOWN THAT WAY.  I know you consider yourself reasonable, and as far as it goes, I understand your points.  You said yourself that a lot of cops arrived because of the potential that the guy was on PCP.  That infers they knew they were in for a wrestling match.  It doesn't take five cops to shoot one guy.  As a matter of fact, all it took was one--the original responding officer.  So they had the intention of stopping him without shooting him when they went in, and they should have stuck to that.  For a guy on PCP, if he was, he was actually behaving quite well.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yeah, sure. That's what I was talking about.


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2016)

miketx said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> ...



an unarmed black male whose car broke down is "scum"

I think you should probably look in the mirror to see who the scum is. and you really should stop calling people of color "negros"....it basically lets everyone know you're white supremacist loser trash even before we see the content of your posts and know for sure that you're white supremacist loser trash.

dismissed, pondscum


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



does he tell the truth about anything?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh, no, vagisil chimes in.

Moron .... the window is clearly tinted. You wouldn't be able to see a tinted window if it was down.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Yes there is...it shows when you try to make this about a black cop killing a black man as a deflection from the issue of cops abusing their power.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



His returning to his vehicle despite being told to stop is what led to the shooting.  I can assure you that none of those Police officers wanted to get in a "wrestling match" with a 250 pound man high on PCP.  As for how he was behaving?  He wasn't following commands.  That's not "behaving".


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because the others aren't tinted...right...as swipe!...You ever think?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yes, tinted.

Here's even worse news for you ... Crutcher's left arm is by the side mirror at the front of the driver's side window. So how the fuck does he reach into the back window with his left arm?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...




If the video shows that he was reaching into his vehicle....it is on him.....they have her on the video telling him repeatedly to stop and get on his knees...which he refused to do, then he moved to his vehicle and reached into his window........

How about simply fucking complying with direct orders from police officers....how many times do these criminals have to refuse to comply and then escalate the situation to the point they have to be shot...before they learn that simply complying will keep them alive....


----------



## OldLady (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I said this yesterday, but I'll say it one more time and then give it a rest:  Just because you really, really, don't want to get into a wrestling match with a big guy on PCP, doesn't give you the option of shooting him.   At least it shouldn't.
There is no more for me to say.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I can't help your brain has ceased functioning and cannot discern the tinted back window with the non-tinted driver's side window.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The Magical Negro theory...thats how.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You people never learn do you? How many times have you come on here and blasted cops for killing an innocent man without knowing the facts at all? It's the reason, well one of many, that no one believes anything you say.

Neither of the videos available to us show anything clearly. You cannot hear dialog, you don't know what the cops told him, you don't know what he said to them, you basically know nothing.

I can't tell if he was shot needlessly or not. I wouldn't want to base a decision on anything in the videos. It's just stupid to try to.

I hope that there is a body cam on at least one of those cops. I'd be surprised and extremely disappointed if there wasn't. A body camera would be extremely helpful to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> 
> What did he do to deserve being shot?
> 
> Uhhh, did I tell you we found PCP in his car.


Yes, ghetto bunnies frequently have controlled substances in their vehicles they aren't actually high on. It's very common. 

(Sarcasm alert)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Says the freak cheering riots.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> You people never learn do you? How many times have you come on here and blasted cops for killing an innocent man without knowing the facts at all? It's the reason, well one of many, that no one believes anything you say.
> 
> Neither of the videos available to us show anything clearly. You cannot hear dialog, you don't know what the cops told him, you don't know what he said to them, you basically know nothing.
> 
> ...




When we were looking for the terrorist videos work fine.  Hell, 99% of the time we use videos to make judgements but only when a cop guns someone down does the idea of looking at videos to make judgements of any kind is ludicrous. 

You shouldnt look at things to make determinations...thats not fair.

Wait until the police investigate themselves and tell us what our judgement should be.  Thats fair.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


HANDS UP DONT SHOOT!

The left are just liars and cowards.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> ...



Notice how you neglected to say he was on it.  Theres good reason for that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You people never learn do you? How many times have you come on here and blasted cops for killing an innocent man without knowing the facts at all? It's the reason, well one of many, that no one believes anything you say.
> ...


*HANDS UP DONT SHOOT!*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


*HE WAS SUCH A GOOD BOY!*


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It was implied. Are you really going to wager that PCP was there but not being used? You Leftists must love to be wrong about every detail of these shootings because you keep taking positions that defy common sense.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How'd he get back to his car?

OH YEAH, HE DISOBEYED COMMANDS WHILE AT GUN POINT AND ACTING ERRATIC.

Dumbass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Everybody parks their car in the middle of a busy street, doncha know!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You people never learn do you? How many times have you come on here and blasted cops for killing an innocent man without knowing the facts at all? It's the reason, well one of many, that no one believes anything you say.
> ...



Wrong and stupid.
When we are looking for terrorists and we have video, the video is part of the investigation just as these videos are. In those cases, it's just as stupid for us to make assumptions based solely on the videos. Show me any case where we had a video of a terrorist and that was the sole evidence. Go ahead and try. You are full of your usual shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> 
> What did he do to deserve being shot?
> 
> Uhhh, did I tell you we found PCP in his car.


You negros will keep getting ventilated like this until you learn THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG. Because most of you don't have daddies in the home, you have to find another way to instill this basic concept on your feral whelp population.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm asking you to say he was on PCP so when the autopsy shows this was a smear campaign I can quote you and laugh.   Go ahead.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Now they have their excuse as always.  They found PCP.  Where?  No comment.  Was he on it?  No comment.....I'm just saying we found PCP.  PCP is crazy...and we found PCP.  Was he acting like he was on it?  No comment.
> ...



That bullshit doesnt work


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Questions and observations:

1. Why was there a chopper there?

2. Why was there so much back up available?

3. Why was the vehicle stopped in the middle of the road?

4. Was the window down or up?

5. What was said to the victim?

6. Did the victim comply with orders or not?

If it was a routine traffic stop or a disabled vehicle, as many HERE claim, why was there a chopper? Why was ther so many cops already there? In the video, different angles show different things. From one angle, it looks like the window is clearly down. You can see unobstructed inside the vehicle. In another angle, it looks like the window is clearly up. In the video where the guy was already shot, there appears to be blood on the window and door. It's inconclusive at this point. And most importantly, we have no audio of the cops or the victim.

I call him the victim because of the assumption of innocence and that is not a conclusion on my part.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



When it does, if it does, I'll be sure to quote you and laugh.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Questions and observations:
> 
> 1. Why was there a chopper there?



Black man



> 2. Why was there so much back up available?



Big black man



> 3. Why was the vehicle stopped in the middle of the road?



Car broke down



> 4. Was the window down or up?



Up



> 5. What was said to the victim?



No audio



> 6. Did the victim comply with orders or not?



No audio


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No, rightard ... how did he reach into the back window of his car with his left arm, which was closest to the front of the driver's side window? His right arm was closest to the back window.

And here's yet more bad news for you ... at about the 47 second mark in this video (watch it full screen), you can see a light reflecting off the back window. Something which wouldn't be possible had the window been down....


So now the question is ... why are you lying? What's in it for you?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You still cant say it...Thats proof enough


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Nonsense. My father taught me to respect the law and cops and because of that, I've never had a negative contact with law enforcement and I actually was a cop for a short time and might do it again someday. 

So yes, teaching boys THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG does actually work. "You people" just don't do it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

You guys think that implying he was on something is enough to justify shooting but none of you can say he was on something at all.

Because you've seen this movie before.  Say they found drugs but cant say why they shot him.  Put it out there about drugs drugs drugs without ever saying he was on it or not.  Just a bunch of musings that go "If he was on drugs then...." and justifications.

When the autopsy comes out they're never on the shit they claim.  But thats ok, they've smeared him as being a junkie for a straight month already.  Oopsy


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Answer the question.  How did he get back to his car?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He walked there.

Meanwhile, we have you lying about him reaching into a window which is not where his left arm was and which is visibly raised.

So why are you lying? What's in it for you?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Video Shows Terence Crutcher *Lower His Hands* Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police


Now wait just a minute there Slick, How could he lower his hands when the police originally claimed he refused to RAISE his hands before the video was released???

Tulsa officer fatally shoots black man who refused to put hands up, police say
A Tulsa police officer shot and killed an African American man *who ignored repeated requests to put up his hands* before reaching into an SUV that was stalled in the middle of a street, *the police department said.*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Putting it on the victim wont work slick.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Video Shows Terence Crutcher *Lower His Hands* Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police
> ...


He refused to put his hands up or he refused to stop moving toward his vehicle when ordered to. What does it matter which point of disobedience put his life in jeopardy?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Questions and observations:
> ...


*HANDS UP DONT SHOOT!*

It's one lie after another with you freaks.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Your "victim" is dead, so clearly ignoring THE LAW OF CLUB AND FANG isn't working for "you people". Time for a different strategy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bullshit.  But let's run with your bullshit.
Why was he at his car?
Oh yeah, failure to get on his knees while at gunpoint and going back to his car for either a weapon or to flee and layer kill a family at an intersection going to bowling.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


We don't know for certain he was told to get on his knees. We were told that was the case by the same police department which told us he reached into the window of his vehicle despite the windows being visibly raised.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Leftists can run the race narrative all they want. It's all they know. But this man would be alive today if he didn't ignore police commands. It's tragic that black culture and "fuk the PO leese! rap lyrics teach blacks to imperil their own lives like this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Questions and observations:
> 
> 1. Why was there a chopper there?
> 
> ...


1. Why was there a chopper there?
Uncooperative deranged man who parked his car in the middle of a busy street.

2. Why was there so much back up available?
See 1.

3. Why was the vehicle stopped in the middle of the road?
See 1.
4. Was the window down or up?
Reaching for the door handle is the same.

5. What was said to the victim?
We do not know yet.  But it sure was not go get back in your car.

6. Did the victim comply with orders or not?
Obviously not.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> You guys think that implying he was on something is enough to justify shooting but none of you can say he was on something at all.
> 
> Because you've seen this movie before.  Say they found drugs but cant say why they shot him.  Put it out there about drugs drugs drugs without ever saying he was on it or not.  Just a bunch of musings that go "If he was on drugs then...." and justifications.
> 
> When the autopsy comes out they're never on the shit they claim.  But thats ok, they've smeared him as being a junkie for a straight month already.  Oopsy


You freaks thinking people can just do whatever crimes they want is why Chicago is more dangerous than Bagdhad.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Like I said blaming it all on the victim wont work.  He's dead, you can accuse him of all the shit you like but no one is taking your bait


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should watch the dashcam video. What you call "reaching" was his arm falling _because he was shot_.
> ...


LIAR!!!!!

The video clearly shows that you hear the shot first and then see his arm come down.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"We don't know for certain he was told to get on his knees."

And yet here you are saying the government murdered an innocent man.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


The other arm reaching for......


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Then you are deaf as you can clearly hear the gunshot!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > People, watch the fucking dashcam video.
> ...


And the gunshot, but no one yelling commands.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


To you freaks every criminal is a victim.  What are you moonbats now, 0 for 12 on cop shootings this past 2 years?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


You tell me what you SAW the other hand doing!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Yes, he is dead. 

That makes my point succinctly. It throws all your nonsense arguments into sharp relief. A dead body is the strongest proof there is that black anti cop culture doesn't work. 

He's dead and you're too stupid to see how that destroys your argument more than anything I can say.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You remind of dat feller walking down the street with a pink elephant on a red leash....someone ax dat feller where you giing wid dat pink elephant....da feller say...whut elephant?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


What a liar, you can't hear any audio, not even the shot.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Reaching for the door handle is the same.


Does this mean you're finally abandoning this idiocy of yours about him reaching in the window?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 fashionably late again?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Whether he is alive has nothing to do with if he followed rules.  Unless cops are rule gods who only act when rules are broken with death.

Since cops arent gods and there are more options other than death your logic doesnt make sense


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Reaching for the door handle is the same.
> ...


Nice selective editing of my quote, asshole.  I said let's run with your bullshit.

You need to lie and distort the truth for only one purpose.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Big guy on PCP going for something in his car?  I've got a black belt in karate and I still wouldn't want any part of that!  I hate to be blunt, Old but when you mess around with PCP you're turning yourself into a public hazard...especially if you're that large.  There really isn't much more to say...


----------



## Marianne (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


I am so sick of the Black Community whining and not taking responsibility for their own peoples action. Dumbass was told to stop, he didn't and then reached into the window of the car. The officer had no way of knowing what he was doing and with the recent cop ambushes I don't blame her one bit for shooting. That said if it had been a white person the same thing would have happened. Blacks need to STFU, the rest of society is not going to let them willfully break the law. This guy is dead not because he's black but because he had the same entitled attitude that he doesn't have to answer to the law. When a cop tells you to stop you have to stop. *Failure to do so is breaking the law. * He was repeatedly told to stop, he didn't. He made a suspicious move and he's dead. Is there a problem? Yes. Is said problem responsible for this incident? No 
This shit happens everyday to people of other races and ethnic backgrounds and we don't bitch, it's not just blacks. Get over it already.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> Does the madness ever end with you people?????????
> Black men had better wake up and start voting and participating.....take your dicks out of Becky and get with the times, negro's.....you are nothing but target practice for this race of animals you love so dearly!!



You people?  

As always seems to be the case, the victim was no stranger to our judicial system having had numerous run-ins with law enforcement including (but not limited to) a no-contest plea to charges of carrying a weapon and resisting arrest for which he received suspended sentences (no room in jail?) and four years in prison from 2007 to 2011 on a Tulsa County drug trafficking conviction. 

That is not to say the shoot was clean but rather that Mr. T was a convicted criminal who, at 40, was ready to reboot his life as a student at Tulsa CC. 

WTF did it take him 40 years to learn that civility and education are the better option?

What's up with "you people?"


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Still insist on revealing your lack of ability to properly analyze a situation I see....whatever....I will type real slow...maybe you will be able to get it this time....any time a cop or civilian feels their life is being put in danger they have the right to use lethal force.  Have you ever heard of 'self defense'...look it up. All the states have laws on self defense and when and how it is legal to use lethal force to defend your life.

Now when a suspect ignores lawful orders, proceeds to go towards his vehicle and proceeds to try and reach inside...any reasonable policeman shoud conclude the suspect ...especially one exhibiting signs of being on pcp...may be reaching for a weapon.  Futhamoe...there is not a jury in the country...even a all black jury that cannot understand the cop had a reasonable fear for his or her life.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Your lunacy worsens ... where did I say that?

Quote me or expose yourself as telling yet another lie ... along with your lie that the car window was open.

Again I ask, since you've avoided answering every time ... why are you lying? What's in it for you?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> There were at least five cops, one guy. He should have been stopped from approaching the car before he got there, if it was such a big deal. They panicked. He's dead.


Unless the cops told him to put his hands on the car so they could frisk him. No one is yelling to him to stop as he walks to the car and assumes the position to be frisked, and is shot in the frisking position.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


The same threatening thing both officers saw that caused both to fire at the same time.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


As I said, you're too stupid to see how a dead body makes my point and destroys your argument. You can whine, bitch, and moan all you want, but you still have a dead body proving that ignoring police instructions is deadly.  To die or not to die, that is the question. Everything else is trivial.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shitforbrains hasn't figured out the police are an agency of the government yet.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



There is blood running down the side of the car...the window appears to be open....certainly no evidence can be seen of blood running down a window...that is just your imagination working overtime to try and support your fallacious agenda.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There were at least five cops, one guy. He should have been stopped from approaching the car before he got there, if it was such a big deal. They panicked. He's dead.
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks the cops had microphones.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


You're lying again. His left arm is nowhere near the back window or the door handle. His right arm lowered about the time he was shot in the right side of his chest.






Why are you continuously lying? What's in it for you?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> In fact, if you look at the chopper video, when the cop says "shots fired", the camera closes in on the victim and you can clearly see the window down.


Liar!

The window is up and his blood is on the closed window and dripping down the closed door.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What you think my argument is irrelevent to this discussion.

The guy is dead so you can accuse him of anything.  And since you wont even say he was on PCP but keep whispering around it shows you dont stand by your own bs.  So sorry if youre new reasoning and rumors go ignored.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



There you go again...stuck on woulda, coulda, and shoulda....try and deal wid reality....if you are concerned about negroid lives...try and edumacate young negroes to obey the police.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> No, they were clearly down. Look at the chopper video. It clearly shows the driver side window down.


Repeating your lie does not make it any less a lie. His blood is clearly seen dripping down the CLOSED window in the chopper video.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


So not only does your brain not work, but neither do your ears.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is what PCP does.  And this is a little guy.
When I was thinking of being a cop I had 2 calls like this.  One the guy just ripped the barbs out of his chest, laughed, then took off running.  The other had a guy sitting in a chair and it took 3 officers to pull his arms behind his back.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > No, they were clearly down. Look at the chopper video. It clearly shows the driver side window down.
> ...


Front window, dufus.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Since I never said he reached for a door handle, you didn't get that from me.

I can't help but notice you refuse to answer any questions....

You just said reaching in a window is the same as reaching for the door handle ... does this mean you're abandoning your idiocy that he was reaching inside the window?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Yep. He's dead. I'm alive and he's dead. Apparently black lives don't matter or that sober fact would sink in.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> it was a brilliant idea to LOWER HIS HANDS, AGAIN AGAINST THEIR ORDERS causing it to look like he was reaching for something.


His arm went down AFTERF he was shot. The video clearly shows you can hear the shot FIRST and then you see his arm go down.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Where's your proof he was on PCP?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > it was a brilliant idea to LOWER HIS HANDS, AGAIN AGAINST THEIR ORDERS causing it to look like he was reaching for something.
> ...


These idiots think you can't hear the shot because the cop was using a silencer.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 21, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> When the cop yells you to drop and start sucking, which knee hits the ground first?



I take the bullet in the head option instead....

See, I have no problem with people disobeying - SO LONG AS THEY'RE WILLING TO.ACCEPT THE CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



All dead people broke rules!  Thats logic!


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Thanks for confessing you lied when you falsely claimed I said that.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You had nothing to say (of merit) from the gitgo....we get it...anytime a negro gits hisself killed you wring your hands ...so be it...dont let the screen door hit you in the butt on da way out. hehheh


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So this is just ... what ... ? paint running down the window inside the red oval? Just coincidence it's perfectly in line with the blood on the vehicle door?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The only one lying is you leftards and your pathetic spins.  

You're so stupid you can't figure out the police are part of the government.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


False media reports and a large supply of thugs in the area usually leads to riots. 

Most of this is purely a Democrat invention. How many times have they been caught lying about the facts of these cases only to have them debunked after the damage is done?

Hillary must be desperate because before she knew anything about it, she called into Steve Harvey to bellyache about it....as if she gives a damn about black people.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Oh yeh....went to church every sunday.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Suddenly the back window is the front window.

Problem with lying is keeping your lies straight.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Untrue. The video from the chopper clearly shows that it was down. No doubt about it.


No matter how many times you repeat this lie it will never stop being a lie. His blood is clearly seen on the CLOSED window and door.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Optical illusion fucktard!


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Only a moron or someone doped up or extremely stupid would disobey a lawful order from a cop and begin walking to his car....or in this case maybe both apply...stupid + doped up= dead.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Untrue. The video from the chopper clearly shows that it was down. No doubt about it.
> ...


Is it inside or outside,fucking genius!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> *I looked again and I see something that might be blood on a window,* but it could also be part of the driver seat. Then as I watched to the end of the video, *the last angle seems to show the window up* and no blood. As I have stated numerous times, these videos are inconclusive and I hope that there is a body can that we have t seen yet.


Sorry, I should have read the whole thread before I attacked you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I would have survived that encounter, you would die in such a situation. The difference is attitude and behavior.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Now you're toying with strawmen. You failed to prove I said what you attributed to me ... where did I say the government murdered an innocent man? Where did I say the police murdered an innocent man?

C'mon ... quote me.

Oh, wait ... you can't because I never said that.

What I have said is that you're lying constantly about what happened and you flat out refuse to admit why you're lying.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Nah, you're just as blind as you are stupid.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



If I was Superman I would bang WonderWoman...If you were Superman you'd bang Dr Octopus


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


Where have I ever said the blood was on any window other than the driver's side window?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I bang Wonder Woman every night. That's what I call my wife and mother of 4 kids, one of them special needs. Doesn't change the fact you are going to die as soon as you're in that kind of situation with the police.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You'd bang Doc Oct


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Obviously OUTSIDE unless the door is transparent, or he rolled up the window from outside the car completely to the top with the door closed after he was shot. 

Oh the lengths the Right goes to rationalize anything. How can anyone reason with the Right?????


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 21, 2016)

*Sunroof appears to be open (also).  We all could have had a nice A/C ride "downtown".  But I suppose they had already served the evening meal?  so perp decided he would go back to his driver door and ...........  get in?  huh?  Hey we all make mistakes.  Lets try to learn from this and move forward.  Stronger Together!*

*

 *


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Anyone who wanted to kill you could just call the cops on you. The rest would take care of itself.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Middletown, Ohio police chief to Tulsa cops after Terence Crutcher shooting: "You are making us all look bad" - CBS News

An Ohio police chief venting frustration at the Terence Crutcher shooting in Tulsa, Oklahoma, is gaining national attention on social media.

Middletown Police Chief Rodney Muterspaw took to social media to vent his frustration at the shooting death of the unarmed black man by a Tulsa police officer, one of several this year that have continued to spark tension between police and the black community.

One of his tweets, shared thousands of times as of Wednesday morning, reads: “As an officer I am so sick and drained of some cops doing things like this. You are making us all look bad. STOP.”


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > When the cop yells you to drop and start sucking, which knee hits the ground first?
> ...


3 warning shots in the chest.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Questions and observations:
> ...



Typical stupidity from you.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> There is blood running down the side of the car...*the window appears to be open....certainly no evidence can be seen of blood running down a window*...t*hat is just your imagination working overtime to try and support your fallacious agenda*.


Projection!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Does your mind work at all?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 21, 2016)

1. When the suspect was surrounded by multiple officers should have locked his hands behind his head and dropped to  his knees and let the cops do what they were going to do because once on your knees with your  hands locked behind your head the officer has no reason to shoot you.

2. When the Suspect refused to stop moving toward the automobile and refused to obey orders then the suspect was taking his life into his own hands.

3. Once the suspect was down the officers should have moved forward to render aid but did not.

Now do I believe there was need for deadly force in this case?

No, but the suspect was disobeying orders and if any of you have ever dealt with LEO you would know the best thing to do is drop to your knees and finger lock your hands behind your head and let them get their investigation over...

Now I know the Progressive left will educate me how no one need to obey the police but try that and I will watch how you were shot dead for your stupidity...

The female officer career is over and more riots will happen but the suspect was wrong for not stopping and dropping to  his knees...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Middletown, Ohio police chief to Tulsa cops after Terence Crutcher shooting: "You are making us all look bad" - CBS News
> 
> An Ohio police chief venting frustration at the Terence Crutcher shooting in Tulsa, Oklahoma, is gaining national attention on social media.
> 
> ...


Police chief needs to STFU. Was he there? Is he running the investigation? Does he have all the facts?  That cop's own agency hasn't reached any conclusions yet. Even police chief's can be idiots.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 21, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> 3 warning shots in the chest.



Yep. Though I prefer 2 body and 1 head.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They do, and they clearly picked up the sound of the shot, but no sound of anyone yelling at him to stop. He is clearly walking to the car and assuming the frisking position as the female cop silently follows him.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Doesnt look like anthing running ...looks like a strip of something..notice how strait the edges are..blood does not run strait like dat...anyhow...nothing can be proved one way or the other from this picture...have to wait for reports from CSI.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yes his blood is on the front window.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Questions and observations:
> ...



1. A chopper isn't an easy thing to deploy. They don't do it for nothing. We see videos from news choppers all the time because they frequently fly, but police choppers don't. There had to be a serious reason for that to be there.

2. Most times it takes a while to get back up there. Now one of the many things we don't know is how long this encounter had been going on. The chopper and the back up suggests that it had been going on for a while. That could be important.

3. Agreed, it doesn't seem like a routine stop.

4. I'm not sure a jury would agree with you.

We still can't say anything for sure, but there are interesting questions.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So this is just ... what ... ? paint running down the window inside the red oval? Just coincidence it's perfectly in line with the blood on the vehicle door?
> ...


The Right can rationalize anything.

And does a strip of "something" form a puddle in the street like blood too?????


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


And it's just coincidence that it lines up perfectly with the blood on the door, right?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Middletown, Ohio police chief to Tulsa cops after Terence Crutcher shooting: "You are making us all look bad" - CBS News
> ...


You were not there either, and do not know the facts, yet it does not stop you from stating your opinion, maybe you and others can STFU....


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> 1. When the suspect was surrounded by multiple officers should have locked his hands behind his head and dropped to  his knees and let the cops do what they were going to do because once on your knees with your  hands locked behind your head the officer has no reason to shoot you.
> 
> 2. When the Suspect refused to stop moving toward the automobile and refused to obey orders then the suspect was taking his life into his own hands.
> 
> ...



There is no audio. How do you know what was said?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Suddenly the back window is the front window.
> 
> Problem with lying is keeping your lies straight.


The back window is closed too, not that the video shows him reaching into the back window either.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I'm not condemning the cop before the facts come in like that idiot police chief who has probably never been a cop.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yet you condemn the perp, all out of ignorance.,...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> so perp decided he would go back to his driver door and ........... get in?


First of all, he is not a perp. And he doesn't make any attempt to enter the car, but instead clearly assumes a position to be frisked.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


Who is WE PEOPLE? You are aware that people in the rural us are also gunned down by cops and fucking federal agents who are armed and creeping all over our public lands?

Do you know who gave them all that authority?

Dependent, stupid, entitlement morons who are too retarded and too brainwashed to defend or think for themselves. DEMOCRATS.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


_You're right, he may have just been keeping it as a pet._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_I wonder how many times I have to explain that people being held at gunpoint aren't allowed to reach for anything anywhere. They were EXTREMELY lenient letting him get to his vehicle in the first place._


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> ...


yet it happens during GOP presidents, try again to lay the blame on one political party...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


And it doesn't justify murder....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Bullshit. The perp was ignoring instructions. Even the helicopter pilot remarked on it. That's an established fact. He fucked with the cops and got ventilated. No victim here.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


_Making more assumptions, I see. Maybe you should stop making claims that certain things are unnecessary without having seen the video footage leading up to the woman's gun being pulled._


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yet you do not have all the evidence, but you make a decision because of your mindset that cops never do anything wrong...


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your surrender is noted....lololol..so easy


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Not all the facts are in, but enough can be seen on the video to conclude that the Gentle Giant wasn't listening to the cops.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I would like to go back in time and pinpoint the time when you determined that in a free country, cops should be able to shoot anybody who "ignores instructions". I don't remember our Constitution giving cops the authority to demand we "obey all instructions" upon pain of death?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


couldn't have been inside and bled over and window rolled up....too easy with morons that try to second guess.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Tell me that disobeying police instructions doesn't escalate the situation and increase the chance of your untimely demise.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Evidently he was not threatening them and should not have been murdered....


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Video Shows Terence Crutcher Lower His Hands Before Being Shot By Tulsa Police
_Uh no, shots were fired after he reaches into his vehicle, if you look at the videos from another angle. On the other hand, you probably missed it because you're busy looking the other way._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


_You should read the thread. I've replied to MANY similar posts. Again, for all the cops knew, WHEN HE WALKED TO HIS VEHICLE AGAINST ORDERS, AND REACHED INTO HIS VEHICLE AGAINST ORDERS, he could have been retrieving a weapon._


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I have had guns pulled on me in OKC by cops with .357 hammers clicked in the ready to fire position, when I had done nothing wrong and obeyed all the instructions...It was in Warr Acres..So tell me again about cops and itchy trigger finger defense...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


And 4 cops on his ass couldn't do anything but kill, sounds like they are weak....of mind..


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I didn't deny that they escalate insanely and violently. That's rather the point.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm a big proponent of unarmed cops, who don't patrol. Let them sit in their fucking hidey holes until somebody calls them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Suddenly the back window is the front window.
> ...


Dufus thinks the cops are wearing microphones and he was cooperating.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



In that video you cannot hear anything but the the car radio and the cops radio. You cannot hear if the officers nearest to the guy said anything. Naturally, the car cam's mic wouldn't pick up what the cops were telling him. Even the shot itself was muted to the point where it isn't easy to tell it was the shot. That video is NOT proof that the cops were not yelling at him. It is also inconclusive that the guy was assuming the frisking position as you claim. Our view of him was mostly obstructed. What little we did see could as likely been him trying to get into his car.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> ...


What we need is a bigger more powerful government because the government is murdering innocents.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks police helicopters stay on the ground until called.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


_Sounds like you're a tremendous whiner. On the other hand, maybe you should campaign to let cops know they should wait until a gun is pulled and the guy starts dropping their fellow officers before they're allowed to kill a criminal. Then and only then, with cops dead, Liberals will think they were lenient enough with a criminal._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Wtf is an idiot from Ohio doing chiming in on events in Oklahoma?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > so perp decided he would go back to his driver door and ........... get in?
> ...



That is pure speculation on your part, just the same as his is.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Where do you live in Okiehoma..? I'm 5 miles from the border...lived in OKC for 24 years...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


There is a reason why people going back to their car against orders get shot.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



With respect my friend, we don't know that, we can't know that. That is pure speculation on your part.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


That's the way the military trains you and as a security guard for 22 years I never had to kill anyone for not following instructions... I simply grappled them to the ground...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


_Police=/=Military_
_Also, he was reaching inside his vehicle, and was already being arrested. He wasn't supposed to return to his vehicle, let alone reach inside of it. There are no parallels here._


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks only Tulsa residents can talk about this shooting.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


He was in a very easy position to take down with one move...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Like to see you take on a midget on PCP.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


_I don't think most people think "I'mma tackle this guy" if they think he's reaching for a gun._


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


I have before, along with drunks, coke heads and generally unsavory people...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Then they are not very well trained...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


And how exactly and where in the video did the victim roll up the window?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


_Confirmed cops need to be better trained to face-tank bullets._


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It never occurs to you to check things up before opining, does it, kemosabe?

*Middletown names Maj. Rodney Muterspaw new police chief*

Maj. Rodney Muterspaw, a 24-year veteran of the Middletown Division of Police, was selected for the top job Tuesday by City Manager Doug Adkins.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



In the chopper video, it does appear that he dropped his hands and kept them down. It hard to determine when he was shot, before or after. Anyone who, from that video, claims to know is full of shit. The other video from the ground level is completely inconclusive because our view was blocked by the cops.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_He didn't, the window is down._


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Bullshit liar.  I've twice been there with cops taking on guys high on PCP.  You're a pathetic liar to say you took them on single handedly.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



So what? I've been stopped a whole lot of times, when I was a kid it was just because I had long hair, and as an adult because I have a lead foot. No cop has ever drawn his weapon on me. My Ad Hoc cancels out your Ad Hoc.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You cannot know that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


He was going back to his car against orders, asshole.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I had short hair and was getting a flat fixed at a repair station, after walking two miles.....they thought I was someone they were looking for...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You don't know anything about PCP, do you?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


A prudent person would wait and see what he retrieved.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you from Tulsa?  What the hell do you know?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Being prostate with your back to cops is not a threatening position, and there were 4 cops on his ass.....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So you maintain that cops should be allowed to gun down people on PCP? And where is that in the Constitution?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I know for a fact that they do.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Even cops that don't have body cams have microphones.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


He was going back to his car against orders, asshole.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks a radio is a cam microphone.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Pointing out you're blind AND stupid is surrendering, according to the blind and stupid.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The Constitution doesn't micro manage every detail of our lives and society. It was written as a restraint on federal power. Stop pretending to be a constitutional conservative. You're not very good at it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't live in OK, but unless it happened in Tulsa, Ohio, that idiot doesn't know more than we do at this point. That is to say he knows nothing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Prostate?

My my my....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


And you're full of shit.  I have a friend who is a deputy in a county chopper.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So answer the question. Where does the Constitution authorize cops to gun down people who don't obey instructions, or are on drugs?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Do you know what prostrate means? I do and no where did I ever see him in that position.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Just like when I can blow off someone's head - when they are a threat to a persons safety, dufus.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Sure the cops were milking the perp..


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm not a constitutional conservative as you probably conceive of it. I'm not sure I'm CONSERVATIVE at all.

I do know that cops have no legal authority to just gun people down because they are a little jumpy. You know what? If you're that terrified, wait for backup.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Bullshit! Not only is the gunshot clearly audible, you can even hear the female cop say "shot fired." \Since she can be heard saying "shot fired" you would certainly hear her say "stop" or anything else, but she and the other cops were obviously silent.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No identifiable threat. Walking away isn't a threat.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



1. I didn't say that he couldn't talk about it. I am talking about it now.

2. What is stupid is that he was concluding wrongdoing on the cops part when he has no more knowledge about the subject than we do.

3. It appears that YOU have the shit for brains. You should shut up while you are behind.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


What the hell do you think that was? Watch the damn video because now you're just sounding like a rabid cop hating loon.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Looks to me like he lowered his right arms after I hear the gunshot.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You can't see shit the police were in the way of the camara!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I'm a big proponent of unarmed cops, who don't patrol. Let them sit in their fucking hidey holes until somebody calls them.



Seriously?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_She says "shot fired" over the radio, and wasn't issuing commands to the man over the radio because... he doesn't have one. She was letting other officers know she fired a shot... only the ones at the scene needed to know what the man was being told to do, and they didn't need to communicate over the radio because... they were right next to each other._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I got stopped a dozen times because they were looking for a guy with long hair and a blonde girl. I have no doubt that they stopped me and used that excuse to see if I was high. 
Canceled again.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big proponent of unarmed cops, who don't patrol. Let them sit in their fucking hidey holes until somebody calls them.
> ...


Yep, she's bat shit crazy.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I enjoy watching you make an ass of yourself...you are my entertainment..
lololol


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> It hard to determine when he was shot, before or after.


No it isn't! You clearly hear the gunshot FIRST and then later see his arm go down.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I don't have to be from Tulsa to see a video.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Nonsense .... the officer fired exactly one round and one shot is clearly discernible.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That operates as a Walky-Talky does. You have to push and hold the button in to talk.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I think in spite of the friendly fire, we all agree the Ohio police chief was an idiot for condemning a cop when he knew nothing about the investigation into her shooting and her own agency hasn't even drawn conclusions yet.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


After the gunshot they move out of the way and you see him with his hands on the car roof in the frisk position and then you see his arm come down.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...







_No, it's definitely open, he even sticks his arms through it. If it were closed, you'd be able to see thine on it from this angle, like you can the front of the car. What you're pointing at in the other picture is the clearly tran-ish grey seats INSIDE the vehicle. What you're calling blood on the window is the crease in the seat._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_His arms are down because he's reaching inside the vehicle, which you cans see from the copter footage._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I know for a fact that they do because I work downtown and the I can see the police choppers take off and land every day. Some days they stay on the ground all day. I also know personally, three Orlando Policemen, and two Orange County Sheriffs. None fly choppers but all of them rarely ever see the chopper. I call bull shit on you.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_At 27 seconds in the copter video, he's reaching into the vehicle and shots haven't been fired yet._


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Incidentally, the constitution doesn't "grant" us rights.

It protects the rights we are born with. It does that by restricting the AUTHORITY of our government, including and ESPECIALLY cops.

"
*Amendment IV*
The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."

It isn't reasonable to seize a person for LOOKING like a criminal.
It isn't reasonable to seize a person for walking away from a confrontation initiated by a cop.

Cops need to stay in their cop houses. They don't make anybody safer by strutting around, gunning down the people they harass, assault, or just don't like the looks of.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LIAR!

How can a "crease in the seat" drip down the outside of the door and form a puddle on the ground??? 

Like I have said before, when the Right sink their teeth into a lie they never stop lying!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The 4th Amendment doesn't apply to local police and certainly doesn't restrain them from protecting themselves. You're like many of your fellow Leftists thinking the Constitution governs every tiny aspect of society. It was written as a restraint on federal power. Nothing more.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Wrong. You cannot "clearly" hear the gunshot but that wasn't my point. The sound of the shot was muted and a gunshot is several orders of magnitude louder that the human voice. The "shots fired" cry from the cop was reported over the Walkie talkie and transmitted over the airwaves that the car radio picked up.

You cannot state that those cops did not say anything to the guy. Well, YOU can, but you are wrong.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You cannot hear the gunshot in the chopper video and that is the only video that is remotely relevant because in the ground level video our view is obstructed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Then how did the guy in the helicopter know Crutcher was disobeying police orders?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Absolutely true. The only video where you can see is the chopper video but you cannot hear the shot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


These Leftists have been trying to make that argument this entire thread, that the cops drew guns and then kept quiet. Like a pantomime.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


He never reaches into the vehicle, at 27 seconds his arm goes down because he was just tasered. He was tasered BEFORE he was shot.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Hisses the rightard who admits he's blind and stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You need to get your hearing tested. How did the "walkie-talkie" pick up the gunshot when she wasn't holding the button down. The same mic that picked up the gunshot picked up her saying "shot fired."


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_Look at the picture. Good lord, you can see the window is down. _








_So drops of blood disappear entirely when the angle is changed? Good grief._


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Not true. On the video where you can hear the gunshot, you can see his arms are up AFTER the shot because the bodies that are blocking the view when the shot is fired move out of the way.


----------



## miketx (Sep 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



I didn't call anyone a negro, skunt.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The constitution protects the rights of all American people, lol.

And they were protecting themselves from..what? Exactly? Walking away?

Please let me know how many people have been "saved" via cops pulling over people for no good reason. Seems to me that a lot more people get killed by idiot cops harassing people then people are saved by the same harassment.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


You poor, demented loon ... he was shot at the 21 second mark in that video.


----------



## miketx (Sep 21, 2016)

They ought to charge his family for cleaning his ass up off the pavement.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Except he wasn't, because there's no blood on his shirt, which you can clearly see at that mark. There also isn't any on the vehicle, either._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Right, his arms just phase out of reality instead._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It hard to determine when he was shot, before or after.
> ...



No you do not. Just because you want it to be true doesn't make it true.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Not the point. 

The point is that the shot is muted because the mic for the dash cam is inside the police car. If the shot is that muted, then you would not hear the voices of the cops even if they were yelling at him.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're interested in looking at this honestly....

Both videos need to be viewed to determine where his arms were when he was shot. In the first video from the dashboard cam at 0:17, two things to pay attention to ... 1) the gunshot. Even muffled, it's clearly audible. 2) Then Officer Shelby, with one other officer to her left, take a couple of steps backwards.

Now turn to the second video from the helicopter. At about the 22 second mark, you can see when the two officers take those steps backwards. That means the shot was fired in the copter video between the 21 and 22 second mark. Looks to me like he dropped his right arm when he was shot.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Loon ... we know when the shot was fired. It was audible.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



And you need to try actual thinking.

The walkie talkie didn't pick up the gunshot, the mic in the car did. The "shots fired" came from the cops walkie talkie because she held the button down on the mic to say it over the airwaves. Inside the cop car that has the dash cam there is a radio that calls from cops come accross when they use their walkie talkies, plus there is a dash cam with its own mic. The dash cam picked up the gunshot and the voice because the voice came over the walkie talkie in the car. Did you notice that her voice was louder than the gunshot?

I don't know how to make it any simpler for you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I'm talking about the gunshot. I said nothing about the ability to hear verbal commands other than to point out the folks in the helicopter would like not have hear a word on the ground.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You can't say that, I could be glare or just the angle. Blood can be nearly transparent if given enough time to dribble down the window. Having said that, you cannot rule out that the window is in fact open and that what looks like blood is a trick of the light. I'm not making any conclusions here I'm just saying no one can at this point.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_It isn't. The closest sound I heard was the sound of the door closing, and it isn't even close. He also lowers his hands before the other cops arrive, and he was clearly shot AFTER they were all there._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Incorrect. You just want to see that. In the chopper video, which has an unobstructed view, it appears that his hands go down before he is shot. Although I cannot state that for sure since you cannot hear the gunshot in the chopper video.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


That means you don't hear the gunshot which means you have no fucking clue when he was shot which means you have no fucking clue if he lowered his arm before or after being shot.

Thanks for folding your cards and pulling yourself out of the game.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


_If you look at the picture, the line he's referring to is black, and there's no tint. For that window to be closed, this guy would have to have the cleanest windows in the known universe, and for blood to reach that high on the window, he'd have to have jumped up against it when he was shot, and not smeared said blood. The window is clearly open. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Bogus. You don't hear the shot either, because it can't be heard. In the chopper video, at the 27 second mark, his hands are down, and he hasn't been shot yet, because you can't see any blood anywhere. His body also isn't pressed up against the car and he hasn't fallen. You feel like explaining how the blood is transparent until he falls against the vehicle, hotshot?_


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Loon ... he had blood up to his upper arm, which was tall enough to reach up high on his window.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Of course I hear the gunshot. So do others. You think just because you can't hear it means no one else can?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I am, it seems, the only one here interested in the truth whatever that truth may be. It is still inconclusive but it actually looks to me like when he dropped his arm, the cop fired. Perhaps she though he was about to draw a weapon. I, in all honesty, cannot say which came first.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Timothy McVeigh got caught because he was pulled over when the tag on his license plate wasn't right.  How many people would that have saved if it had happened before he got to the Federal Building in OKC?  What you call "harassment" is simply the police doing what they're paid to do...enforce the law.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


_Except his hands weren't on the top of his window or on top of the car, and if they were, they wouldn't have blood on them, because he was shot in the chest. FURTHERMORE, in the images I linked, the sun shines brightly enough on his arms, with his palms out, they if there were blood, there would be a different shine pattern on his arms indicating blood on them, but that's absent. There's no blood on his forearms. Even further, there's no blood on the metal above the window opening, and if the blood pooled thickly enough to give us the black line in the first picture, it wouldn't suddenly be thin enough to disappear in the second image, especially given how close those two scenes are in the video._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Didn't answer my question._


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Doesn't look that way to me. In the dashboard cam, when you hear the gunshot and the officers step back, you can see his arm drop.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Imagine what might have been accomplished if the pigs had stayed in their offices and done some real police work on that case instead of strutting around harassing people on the roads. Maybe the bombing would never have happened in the first place!

No, what I call "harassment" is "harassment".


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But you responded to my post and I was talking about the ability to hear verbal commands.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Loon ... I said nothing about his hands or his palms. I talked about his upper arm. Around the shoulder or just below it. That's where he was covered in blood and tall enough to get on the window of the car.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I understand the confusion, but I was responding to where you said, _"Even the shot itself was muted to the point where it isn't easy to tell it was the shot."_

That's not true. The gunshot is clearly discernible.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I find you to be incredibly naive, Kosher...
Pull police off the streets and see what happens.  Pigs?  Really?  I come from a long line of firefighters.  I have respect for first responders because they run towards danger when everyone else is running away.  The police are not your enemy.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Not really my friend. Look at the guy on the ground. The wound is at the exact hight as the window.

Plus if you watch the chopper video to the end, you will see that the tinted driver's window is up.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I cannot in all honesty say that it is clear that the cop steps back at all. I can see her do that in the chopper video but it looks like they happen simultaneously, which means nothing. The ground level video is too inconclusive and anything anyone says they see in that is only seeing what they want to.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_So did I, I pointed out that because you can see his palms as he's laying on the ground, you know that his arms would be facing the right direction for the blood to be visible if there was any. You clearly didn't read my full post._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


_No, it's a two-part window, one by the back seat and one by the driver's seat. The driver's side door window is clearly open, and you can see that from the images I provided.._


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Cops are no longer of the breed of "first responders" that you are referencing. The police who harass and shoot people for failing to respond to commands cops bark when they are hazing, harassing, and assaulting people for no good reason are not the first responders of old.

And let's look at that phrase..FIRST RESPONDERS. That implies a CALL HAS BEEN MADE before the government shows up. Gunning down mentally ill or even drugged people when they fail to hop quickly enough is not "responding" to anything except the cowardice and stupidity of pigs who shouldn't be out there intimidating people going about their business.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2016)

And no, I'm not naïve. I happen to have a lot more faith in my own ability to defend myself and get myself out of any crisis I might get into than I do in the ability of cops just happening onto a situation in THE NICK OF TIME. Thanks, I'll defend myself from highway bandits, the pigs can stay home. I've never seen any situation that they haven't made 100 percent worse by showing up.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Sorry man, this looks like a closed tinted window. You can see the reflection of the trees in it. At least it appears that way. You just cannot state for sure that the window was down or up.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


_There are no tree reflections in it, there are clearly no tree reflections in it because there's no window there, because you can clearly see it's down. You're trying way too hard to justify a neutral position, and it's really off-putting. I'll remember not to count on you._


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My fellow conservatives:

We have all seen the left jump to conclusions on these police involved shootings of blacks. We have seen them end up looking like fools almost every single time. DO NOT do the same thing here.

You have to agree that wrongful deaths can and do happen, you have to because any cop will tell you that they can and do. I can easily see this happening exactly the way the left is saying it did (even though they are also guessing at this point). There is no clear evidence to say it didn't happen like that. At least none that we can get for two videos and no audio.

It distresses me to say that if I was a betting man, and in fact I am, I'd place my money on this being a wrongful death. I don't know for sure but there is more evidence right now that it is. Until something new comes along and changes that.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



In other words, you got nothing.  But it's a darkie that died, so no big deal, right?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Well then we have nothing more to say.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's what happens when you put your computer speakers on mute.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


The shot sounds "muted" to you only because you have a hearing problem. The same mic that picked up the gunshot, picked up her saying "shot fired."


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'll bet you are arguing two separate videos. In the ground level video you can hear the shot but in the chopper video you cannot.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are just an idiot.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You seem to have as poor attention as Weatherman, because this entire line of responses starts with me posting the dashcam video.  Wake up.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Hey moron, that is irrelevant. I am saying that he is confused, not you dumbass.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And what I'm saying is that _you_ are confused, whereas weatherman is being deliberately obtuse.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Man, where did these dumbasses come from all of a sudden?

You are dismissed, dumbass.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Shitforbrains still thinks a radio is a webcam microphone.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 Shitforbrains doesnt know the police are the government.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No one's life was in danger. There were plenty of officers on the scene.
I understand that there is nothing in the world that scares you more than a large black man, but shooting was not necessary.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



This one you got correct.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yeah, don't believe your lyin' eyes there dope.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh, please!  The Police don't run around "gunning down" mentally ill and drugged people!  They are forced to deal with mentally ill and drugged people on a daily basis and it's not a fun job to have.  I'm curious...should the Police have ignored the calls they got regarding the SUV parked in the middle of the road with it's doors open and the driver wandering around acting strangely?  Should they have just said...Nope, not our business...you citizens handle that by yourselves!  They responded because it's their job to respond.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 21, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> And no, I'm not naïve. I happen to have a lot more faith in my own ability to defend myself and get myself out of any crisis I might get into than I do in the ability of cops just happening onto a situation in THE NICK OF TIME. Thanks, I'll defend myself from highway bandits, the pigs can stay home. I've never seen any situation that they haven't made 100 percent worse by showing up.



That's a load of crap, Kosher...the Police deescalate situations literally thousands of times each and every day!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Shitforbrains says a deranged and beligerent man is not a threat to anyone.  What a fuckhead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Untrue. The video from the chopper clearly shows that it was down. No doubt about it.
> ...



It's easy to see it running down the car and pooling on the ground. It's also very easy to see that the rear, tinted window is closed as well.

This is important as the police said they fired because he was reaching into the vehicle.
They haven't been honest yet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 Good photo.  Between the video and that photo we know he was attempting to get back in his car.
Good shooting


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And no, I'm not naïve. I happen to have a lot more faith in my own ability to defend myself and get myself out of any crisis I might get into than I do in the ability of cops just happening onto a situation in THE NICK OF TIME. Thanks, I'll defend myself from highway bandits, the pigs can stay home. I've never seen any situation that they haven't made 100 percent worse by showing up.
> ...



Just not this time. That's the problem.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Now we learn he parked his car in the middle of the road and got out screaming the car was going to explode.

Yeah, no drugs, perfectly normal man with his hands up - REACHING INTO HIS CAR.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

It seems like there's a very simple two step process to avoid being killed by police. It goes like this:
1. Don't break the law.
2. Comply with lawful commands.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



He has 24 years on the job and runs his own dept. I'm fairly certain that he has a sound understanding of proper protocols and policy. He obviously saw something he thought was out of bounds.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You have a reading disorder... he said nothing about a "radio" in that post.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



I didn't say that at all. You did douche. 
There were plenty of officers there to get him cuffed. No one even attempted to step to him and frisk him.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



How do you conclude that from the picture dope?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > 1. When the suspect was surrounded by multiple officers should have locked his hands behind his head and dropped to  his knees and let the cops do what they were going to do because once on your knees with your  hands locked behind your head the officer has no reason to shoot you.
> ...



Well you are wrong because NBC had it on and you can hear the pilot state he had his hands up, so I don't know where you got your information ( Most likely Fox news ) but there is audio conversation!

Captured From Above: Chopper footage shows Tulsa police kill unarmed man

( Hit play and watch and listen to it or not because you can't then accuse me of being of a cop hating Progressive Liberal )


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


_He did have his hands up. Then he put them down and reached into the vehicle._


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Star of video - 30 feet from car.
Shooting site - next to car door.

Duh.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 "The shot sounds "muted" to you only because you have a hearing problem. The same mic that picked up the gunshot, picked up her saying "shot fired.""

Learn to read what your fellow morons on parade post.


----------



## miketx (Sep 21, 2016)

They found a gun on the pos and no book. Police need to mow those rioters down.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 "No one's life was in danger."

Learn to read the bullshit you post.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

miketx said:


> They found a gun on the pos and no book. Police need to mow those rioters down.


 This is the Tulsa street cleaning episode.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Irregardless boyo....somone got hisself kilt?

Would any sane person or cop attempt to cuff a 240 lb. jigga on pcp.....does not anyone on here not understand what pcp does to a person....tasers have no effect on them...they are pretty much automatons immune to pain but full of rage and insanity....very dangerous...the lady cop showed much restraint...she probably should have shot him earlier...but you have to give her credit...she stayed close on his heels thus enabling her shot to be very accurate.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

miketx said:


> They found a gun on the pos and no book. Police need to mow those rioters down.



This thread is not about the n. carolina incident...do not coinfuse dese jiggers...they are more than enough coinfused already boyo.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Irrelevant. All he knows is what is on the videos. That isn't enough.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Cops and everyone in fact are entitled by law to use lethal force if they have a reasonable fear their life is in danger.....that is on the books in all the states....it is called the law of self defense....libtards never seem able to grasp a good understanding of the law of self defense.

Dey always want to make a big issue out of some moron being un-armed....being un-armed at one moment does not mean the suspect will be unarmed the next moment....many, many cases of someone appearing to be unarmed suddenly able to get their hands on a weapon....not even to mention many so called unarmed perps have beaten people to death with their bare hands...how many times do you think a big negro on pcp would have to hit a woman to kill her?  Yet she bravely stayed right on his heels issuing lawful orders until the moron got to his car and reached inside....who knows what for?  There is no jury in the world that will not undestand the lady cop was in fear of her life at this point if not earlier....you can tell how scared she is on the radio.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



"Shots fired!" Came over the radio.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Wtf does that have to do with my post? Are you literate?

It's the same chopper video I've seen 100 times now. Yes he says his hands are up but it looks like he brings them down right before or right as he got shot. But that has nothing to do with the discussion you broke into.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Yes...exactly...but dese jigahs on here keep saying dey hear..."shot fired" so they are wrong from the gitgo...either a hearing problem or they are not paying attention...and it is obvious the lady cop is on the radio...when she said...shots fired.....meaning more than one....meaning a taser was also fired....anyone on here know what a taser shot sounds like?  I still think one of the better theories posted on here is da one bout da lady cop being triggerd to shoot by the sound of the taser going off....cops like to do things to geter boyos....if yall git mah drift?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



To begin wid...da chopper is on the wrong side of the street....dat is if he wants the best view....


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

When all is said and done....the fact remains...the lady cop went home alive dat night.  Can anyone blame her for not waiting to see what dat big jiggah was gonna drag out of his car.

Not even to mention how cops are trained not to allow that happen as in the infamous video posted on here that shows a suspect going back to his truck and pulling out a rifle which he uses to kill a overly polite cop who kept issuing commands which the perp kept ignoring....incidentally this video is used extensively in police academies...very likely the lady cop had seen it during her training.....anyone who has seen it would not allow a suspect to go back to his car and reach or get inside....cuz no way in hell you know what he has in there and what he might do next.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I can't believe I have to explain this. I also know that even after I explain it, a few of you won't get it.

The video from ground level came from the dash cam of a cop's car.

Inside that car is a radio that picks up all police voice traffic over their walki-talkies.

Also, inside that cop car is a dash cam.

The dash cam has an attached microphone.

Each cop has a walkie talkie on him or her.

We are viewing the incident through the dash cam and the audio is what the dash cam's mic picked up.

Are you all with me so far?

When the victim walked to his car, he and the cops were out of range of the microphone on the dash cam because it is in the cop car. Because of the car blocking the sound, you cannot hear the cops or the victim say anything.

Then you hear the gun go off. It is not very loud at all which is wrong because gunshots are extremely loud. But the mic being inside the car mutes it.

Now, pay close attention to this last part because you are all making yourselves look stupid.

The reason that you hear the cop say "Shots fired!" So well is because she used her walkie talkie to say it. That walkie talkie broadcast that over the airwaves which came across the radio IN THE COP CAR. The same place the mic for the dash cam is. 

That is why you hear it, that is why her voice was louder than a gunshot.

Did you not wonder why the chopper video heard her say it too but didn't hear the gunshot? Same reason. The chopper has a radio that picks up the same walkie talkie traffic.

Am I getting through to you people


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I can't believe I have to explain this. I also know that even after I explain it, a few of you won't get it.
> 
> The video from ground level came from the dash cam of a cop's car.
> 
> ...



quite simple and good explanation............but dese jiggas and wiggers on here got an agenda.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

O.K.  I think it is time to shut this down....if you take a poll...I am sure most would vote that based on the evidence presented she was well within her legal rights to shoot to kill.  Case closed.  Deal wid it chumps.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I disagree. It's almost completely inconclusive at best. I have seen nothing that makes me think it was definitely a justified shooting but I have seen some things that indicate that it might not be.

In the hundreds of thousands of interactions between the cops and the public, there are bound to be some that are mistakes by the cops. If you ask a cop, I'll bet he or she will tell you that It happens. I will, as I always do, trust the investigators.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I disagree. It's almost completely inconclusive at best. I have seen nothing that makes me think it was definitely a justified shooting but I have seen some things that indicate that it might not be.
> 
> In the hundreds of thousands of interactions between the cops and the public, there are bound to be some that are mistakes by the cops. If you ask a cop, I'll bet he or she will tell you that It happens. I will, as I always do, trust the investigators.



The only claim the negroes can make is that she should have waited to see if he was gonna drag out a weapon...he had already demonstrated he was willing to disobey lawful orders....but in front of a jury would that claim hold up?....I think not....at least for the majority of them.....not much here really to investigate.........some want to make a big deal out of the windows being open or closed....in final analysis makes not much difference...he had gone to his car...it can be presumed ..... for some reason?  What could that reason be?  No matter what his reasoning...it is reasonable to believe the lady cop at that point felt her life was in danger...if the jury thinks that was a reasonable assumption on her part and I think there is no doubt most juries would be of that inclination...they have no case.  Not even to mention the other cop that fired off his taser...he must have also thought the scenario had got to a point where action was required...so you have two cops in agreement that the guy presented a threat....more evidence for the jury not to convict.

This is a good example of what can happen to a cop that lets a suspect go back to his vehicle....this has been posted on here already...but obviously  some have not watched it...show this to a jury and it is a slam dunk...the lady cop was justified.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...0W5CVgC8W9RqBF9Gw&sig2=4gbXzT9ndexoquZB8os_ng


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. It's almost completely inconclusive at best. I have seen nothing that makes me think it was definitely a justified shooting but I have seen some things that indicate that it might not be.
> ...



Whether or not the window is open is a very important concideration. If it is closed, she will have a difficult time claiming she felt threatened. If it's open then I can agree with you but I see no evidence that it is open and air evidence that it is closed. Though not enough to say for sure.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Sep 21, 2016)

No we've got the same Negros running their mouth without knowing what they're talking about and looking for any excuse to riot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> Duh.



That sounds about right.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You're a fucking idiot. 

He's talking about the mic on the dashboard cam, ya fruit loop dingus. He said nothing about a radio. What's the matter? You flunk out of pre-K?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Learn to read period. 
That is in no way the same as saying this.. 



Weatherman2020 said:


> Shitforbrains says a deranged and beligerent man is not a threat to anyone. What a fuckhead.




Dope.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Ed disputed that. So obviously he's not talking about the radio.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



He can watch the entire encounter and see as an expert in policing, how it went down.
No different than a former player calling a ball game.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 
The meaning of "reasonable" is the operative word.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Pilot was giving her a window of opportunity no doubt. A little video cover to take the shot.
He is Officer Betty's husband after all and it was her turn to earn her death head ring.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let's get this straight.  So you also think the voice of the officer who shot him was picked up by the dash cam?

You people are beyond nuts even concerning basic technology.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


There is something seriously wrong with you. Your brain is defective. I never said that's what I think.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You need to learn to read, dufus.  He posted a picture of a police radio and claimed it was proof cops wear microphones.  He then claimed her "shots fired" was via only the dashcam and ignored the simple fact the dashcam picked up the radio call from within the squad car.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



How much time do you think it takes to open a door?  Why do you think he was going back to his car anyhow....either way...a competent lawyer in front of a reasonable jury will have little trouble vindicating her behavior....that is if she is charged...which I do not think she will be...it may go before a grand jury to appease the blacks but that will be the end of it.


----------



## initforme (Sep 21, 2016)

Even trump is claiming the cop choked....no need to kill this guy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

The man said he left his car in the middle of the road because it was going to blow up.
As in bomb blow up.
He then goes back to his car against orders and is at the car door.

Good shooting.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

initforme said:


> Even trump is claiming the cop choked....no need to kill this guy.


Trump is an asshole who was speaking to blacks.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Of course....that is the case in any self defense argument.  A competent jury even wid some blacks on it should have no problem understanding that a big black man high on pcp and disobeying lawful police orders goes back to his car......for what reason?  Obviously in the eyes of the officer....very possibly to get a weapon....was she supposed to give him the benefit of the doubt?  With her life on the line...I do not think so...not to forget the other officer fired his taser which more than likely reinforced her belief that it was time to take action..how many times are you supposed to ax a suspect to get down...maybe twice...after that anything he does should be viewed with much alertness and suspicion.


----------



## initforme (Sep 21, 2016)

A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

initforme said:


> Even trump is claiming the cop choked....no need to kill this guy.



So libtards suddenly want to give Trump some credibility....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  anything to prop up your defective agenda eh?   hehheh  TAKE A HIKE!


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

initforme said:


> A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?



 It would be extremely rare if he did not....more than likely as long as his arm.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

initforme said:


> A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?



Not that much that needs to be investigated....just a little common sense is all that is needed.  Oh to pacify the blacks they will probably send it to the grand jury ....in the final analysis there is no way this officer will be found guilty of anything other than using justifiable force to protect her and her fellow officers lives and for that matter the public in general....what if he had managed to get in his car and take off in his state of mind....very likely to have run over someone or run into another car killing innocent people.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ok, maybe I'm confused but the cop who said "Shots fired!" Said it over the walkie talkie radio. If anyone is talking about that, they are talking about the radio.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



His knowledge is limited to what he can make out if the video plus his experience. However, he cannot tell key important data any more than we can. Key important data like what the victim was and wasn't told to do, or whether or not the window was down or whether or not the victim reached fror the door handle. He is talking out of his ass period. It may ultimately be a wrongful death, but he cannot know that now.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



I have to respectfully disagree. You assume a lot that you can't know to be true.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

initforme said:


> A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?


The answer is yes, he had a felony record with multiple arrests.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 21, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > When the cop yells you to drop and start sucking, which knee hits the ground first?
> ...


How old were you the first time you managed to deep-throat that nightstick?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...


"Big black man"
"On PCP"
"Very possibly to get a weapon"

There is nothing reasonable about you scenario.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?
> ...



Link


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



OK fine. I'm not going to argue with you even though this is a guy who makes policy and trains cops.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


He was "turning his life around"
Problem was he did a 360 instead of a 180.

Family, neighbors: Tulsa man was changing his life, generous

- Weatherman, educating the left since 1978


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Actually he was going to his car for the bomb he said was in there.
Good shooting.  PCP kills in more than one way.


----------



## fbj (Sep 21, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> 
> One thing is certain, those streets are safer now. Good riddance.




You a stupid mutherfucker


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > A thorough investigation is needed on this one no matter what the cost to taxpayers.  Did this guy have a felony record?
> ...


 
Link?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 21, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No...I am just familiar with the law on self defense and how juries have operated in the past....a policeman is an officer of the court..juries rarely ever convict  policeman when there is even the slightest evicence he acted properly.

Look at the Zimmerman case...he was not even a police officer...just a lowly night watchman volunteer...but the jury was able to determine despite the best efforts of the feds and the state of florida to convict him...that he was in fear of his life and thus entitled to use deadly force.

You seem not to recognize the significance of the suspect disobeying lawful police orders...and then to go back to his car which just compounded his disobeying lawful police orders....very,very suspicious....like I said...if it ever goes before a jury...just bring out that training film of a perp being allowed to get back in his car and to retrieve a gun and then kill the cop with that weapon he retrieved.

Not even to mention toxicology reports will no doubt prove he was under the influence of drugs...which makes him appear even more irrational and dangerous.

Obviously you have a poor understanding of how the law operates.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Certainly worth immediate execution.


----------



## Anathema (Sep 21, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> How old were you the first time you managed to deep-throat that nightstick?



I was probably 4 years old when I was taught that you obey a LEO no matter what, or expect the consequences. 

My father told us.... 'If you disrespect a cop don't bother coming home."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 22, 2016)

It isn't news that Pops was as psychotic as you.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sundance508 said:
> ...



this isnt anywhere near the Zimmerman case.

even in that post, you assume a lot


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

My, my.
His prior run ins with the law:
1996 Shooting with intent to kill — Dismissed
2001 Petit larceny — Conviction
2004 Driving while suspended — Conviction
2005 Driving while suspended, resisting officer — Conviction
2006 Driving while suspended — Conviction
Driving with open container — Dismissed
2006 Trafficking in illegal drugs — Conviction. (He was also charged in that incident with assault on a police officer and resisting, but that was dismissed.)
2011 Public intoxication (while in prison for drug trafficking) — Conviction
2012 Public intoxication — Conviction
Obstructing an officer — Conviction
2013 DUI — Conviction
Resisting officer — Conviction
Open Container — Conviction
Failure to wear seatbelt — Conviction
Speeding — Conviction

His outstanding warrants at the time of the shooting:





His hands are not up and he said his car was going to blow up - as in I have a bomb in the car. He walked back to that car against orders not to do so.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My, my.
> His prior run ins with the law:
> 1996 Shooting with intent to kill — Dismissed
> 2001 Petit larceny — Conviction
> ...


He's already been shot in those pictures.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > My, my.
> ...


What other BS you going to pull out of your ass today?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


If I was going to BS I would say you seem like a smart guy. Indtead, I'm being honest, and I already proved an earlier post to show he'd already been shot by those frames in the video.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My, my.
> His prior run ins with the law:
> 1996 Shooting with intent to kill — Dismissed
> 2001 Petit larceny — Conviction
> ...



All I will say about that is that the world will not miss him.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> *The man appears to be walking with his hands above his head.*
> 09/19/2016 07:24 pm ET | *Updated* 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...


That negro was on PCP, homegirl. He WAS a weapon. I don't think the shooting was justified from what I've seen in the video though. He wasn't acting hostile from my view. This is why women shouldn't be on the force....they scare too easily.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > And yet it continues to happen; apparently cameras aren't the answer.  Heaven forbid negroes simply stop committing crimes, running from cops, fighting cops, disregarding instructions, and resisting arrest. I see no victim here.
> ...


Haha...he did disregard instructions. Never in my life have I heard of cops telling someone to put their hands up and walk back to their vehicle.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > My, my.
> ...



I'm not sure you can say that with conviction. Look at them. In one, the female cop is alone, in the second she has another cop right beside her. Likely the one where she is alone is right before the shot and the one where the other cop is with her is after, though I cannot say that with conviction either. It's just that the two stills has a fairly significant time lapse between them. They are both taken from the chopper video and notice the position of the chopper. At least two seconds, maybe more separate the two.

Of course, both could have been after the shot, we just don't know. Your earlier argument about the time of the shot is still speculation. The ground level vid is too difficult to determine.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 22, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


No need for the article. The victim was filmed live on camera, from multiple angles, getting gunned down in cold blood with both hands in the air the entire time. 

Yet some will choose not to believe their lying eyes. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No...he is not on film getting shot with his hands up, they weren't up when he was shot.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 22, 2016)

Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You are late to the party and cannot back up anything you said.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 22, 2016)

boedicca said:


> All this angst over a white female cop when hundreds of young black men have been killed by other young black men in Chicago alone this year.


Your point...?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



At this point, we cannot know either way. I am very disappointed that there were no body cameras on any of the cops. One would think after everything that has happened in the past two years or so, they would all have them. Body cameras protect the cops and the public.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?



This has been discussed, the constitution doesn't cover that. That was supposed to be left to the individual states.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> His hands are not up and he said his car was going to blow up - as in I have a bomb in the car. He walked back to that car against orders not to do so.
> View attachment 90596
> View attachment 90597



He said he was having car trouble like the engine blowing up. There was no bomb or gun in the car or on him. The only reason his hands & head went down is because police tazered him, then executed him!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?


Th


PredFan said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Pissed me off that the damn chopper turned when it did. They had the perfect view and turned right when the shooting was about to take place.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > His hands are not up and he said his car was going to blow up - as in I have a bomb in the car. He walked back to that car against orders not to do so.
> ...


He parked his car in the middle of a busy street and ran out saying his car was going to blow up.

For anyone these days that means you go to DEFCON 4 alert level immediately.  Him going back to his car against orders which now the officers believe may have a bomb in it is what got him killed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?


Anymore strawman battles you want to lose today?  I'd like to get them out of the way so please line up your fictitious battles now.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL - Bombers don't yell my car is going to blow up before detonating it. He was asking for help from police who's job is to protect & serve, not execute citizens for not always doing as they command.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > His hands are not up and he said his car was going to blow up - as in I have a bomb in the car. He walked back to that car against orders not to do so.
> ...



And you don't know that either.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You're a great fiction writer.  Link away to the police statement quoting him.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


He wasn't asking for help. The guy was high on PCP. And that's the reason people called the cops in the first place. He was wandering around on the highway and bystanders thought he was high. They were right. They even found PCP in his car.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

See where he parked his car?  He is on both sides of the road. See the size of that man?  Cars breakdown they don't immediately brake to a screeching halt.   Can't tell me his car broke down and he couldn't push it off to the side.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> See where he parked his car?  He is on both sides of the road. See the size of that man?  Cars breakdown they don't immediately brake to a screeching halt.   Can't tell me his car broke down and he couldn't push it off to the side.
> View attachment 90608


He was high as a kite.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?
> ...



Even if they hadn't, the mic wasn't strong enough to pick up the sound of the shot. You cannot even see the smoke from it. A body camera would have cleared up everything.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Where did you get that information from? I have seen nothing about him saying anything like that.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > See where he parked his car?  He is on both sides of the road. See the size of that man?  Cars breakdown they don't immediately brake to a screeching halt.   Can't tell me his car broke down and he couldn't push it off to the side.
> ...



That may be found to be true eventually, but you do not know that.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

PredFan said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Meh....I know it just by how he was acting. That doesn't mean he deserved to be killed. Nothing on the video indicates he was trying to attack the officers, but things can happen in a split second.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

It bothers me that all the investigators may have is those two videos and the word of the cops on the ground. That won't be enough for the SJWs these days. Could cause a lot more problems for this country than the protests of a few idiot football players.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


"I got out and was like, ‘Do you need help?’ reported one caller, who said Crutcher “took off running" after asking her to “come here, come here,” and saying the car was going to “blow up"

Anger grows in Tulsa as police release video of fatal shooting of unarmed black man


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh quit spamming the board...all this has been discussed....nothing more needs to be said....the black guy was a threat ....period....he placed the officer of the court in fear of her life....period.  Case Closed move along now.   No need to respond.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Oh quit spamming the board...all this has been discussed....nothing more needs to be said....the black guy was a threat ....period....he placed the officer of the court in fear of her life....period.  Case Closed move along now.   No need to respond.



Who is spamming the board?


----------



## jillian (Sep 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Oh quit spamming the board...all this has been discussed....nothing more needs to be said....the black guy was a threat ....period....he placed the officer of the court in fear of her life....period.  Case Closed move along now.   No need to respond.



no he wasn't a threat.

and perhaps *you* should stop spamming the board.

you freaks cheer every time a person of color is gunned down for no reason


----------



## Meathead (Sep 22, 2016)

Crutcher rap sheet:

He also had a history of resisting arrest. Behold the rap sheet:

1996 Shooting with intent to kill — Dismissed
2001 Petit larceny — Conviction
2004 Driving while suspended — Conviction
2005 Driving while suspended, resisting officer — Conviction
2006 Driving while suspended — Conviction
Driving with open container — Dismissed
2006 Trafficking in illegal drugs — Conviction. (He was also charged in that incident with assault on a police officer and resisting, but that was dismissed.)
2011 Public intoxication (while in prison for drug trafficking) — Conviction
2012 Public intoxication — Conviction
Obstructing an officer — Conviction
2013 DUI — Conviction
Resisting officer — Conviction
Open Container — Conviction
Failure to wear seatbelt — Conviction
Speeding — Conviction


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That is interesting and from the LA Times which is decidedly NOT a conservative rag.


----------



## guno (Sep 22, 2016)

Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 22, 2016)

guno said:


> Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com



Oh that's just cuz the city hall folks are so cowardly...they are trying to prevent riots like is happening in Charlotte...a grand jury will review the case and dismiss it.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 22, 2016)

This thread is loaded with Repubtard Law & Order Shills! She is going down for murder, because she is guilty as hell.

Bottom line is killing innocent people creates more crime, not less as the Repubtard Law & Order Shills claim. Clinton has the best crime reduction of any president in history. Reagan & Bush have the worst.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 22, 2016)

KissMy said:


> This thread is loaded with Repubtard Law & Order Shills! She is going down for murder, because she is guilty as hell.
> 
> Bottom line is killing innocent people creates more crime, not less as the Repubtard Law & Order Shills claim. Clinton has the best crime reduction of any president in history. Reagan & Bush have the worst.



She has not been charged with 'murder' and that Negro was far from innocent...look at all the times he had been arrested...and you do not know the facts of the case...nor does anyone...all of the facts will be presented later.....yet you kneejerks want to convict based on pictures that are far from clear...in fact any time a negro criminal get hisself killed ya'all always want to prosecute the one who did society a favor by rubbing out a thug.

Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com

Most people are aware that murder and manslaughter are distinct and different crimes. They might even know that each has subcategories—murder is either in the first or second degree, while manslaughter is either voluntary or involuntary. (For a detailed explanation of each crime, see Homicide: Murder and Manslaughter.)


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com
> ...


Grand juries don't review cases after a charge has been made.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Look again... she's not alone in either image. The one on top is where Officer Turnbough is standing next to her as she takes the shot. That's when Crutchers hand drops, as seen in that image.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Fortunately, the DA sees it that way as well. She's been charged and justice is served.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > All this angst over a white female cop when hundreds of young black men have been killed by other young black men in Chicago alone this year.
> ...


Sounds like he expects police officers to act as ruthlessly and cold-bloodedly as gangbangers.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I presented that in post #679.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Furgeson cops got charged too, and everyone knew it was BS charges.
Truth will come out eventually, the only question is how many innocents will get taken down by the time it's over.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the constitution or law does it say police can kill you for not following their order?
> ...


Actually, what the chopper missed was Crutcher collapsing to the ground. They got the shooting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yes, we'll find out. My guess is since Shelby didn't get slugged in the face or have a struggle over her firearm, like Wilson did, she will not get off as easily.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Prove Shelby was informed about the car being a potential explosive.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com
> ...


You obviously don't know how grand juries work.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Interesting you didn't post screenshots or anything else to cooberate your post.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




See post #844


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


C'est la vie.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm not digging through a bunch of old posts. If you got 'em, post them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Like I give a fuck what you do.

I already posted 'em. They're there if ya wanna see 'em. If not, who cares?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 23, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > All this angst over a white female cop when hundreds of young black men have been killed by other young black men in Chicago alone this year.
> ...



Here you go, Bub.  The point is PERSPECTIVE.  It would behoove you to focus on addressing the biggest threat to black lives.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 23, 2016)

Something Ive noticed.........

Invariably, in the mind of the progressive, if you correct the institutions you end up in a perfect world.......where bad things never happen ( like wrongful shootings ). That's the way these meatheads think. To them, this shooting is automatically racist.......no chance we just have an officer who choked......like 10 billion police out there and one that gets shortcircuited once in a blue moon isn't ever supposed to happen. Clearly, its a thinking fuck up amongst these people.

That's the most fucked up thing about this whole issue.......its almost 100% fake. Most of these police shootings are ligit.......its not even debatable.

Which is why I came up with this t-shirt design......should pass these out in all the inner cities ftw..........should be worn by all the adults = less deaths of blacks at the hands of the cops.

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/superman-man-of-steel-shield.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Tulsa police officer Betty Shelby charged with manslaughter - CNN.com
> ...



In Baltimore, they charged those 5 cops and what happened?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

KissMy said:


> This thread is loaded with Repubtard Law & Order Shills! She is going down for murder, because she is guilty as hell.
> 
> Bottom line is killing innocent people creates more crime, not less as the Repubtard Law & Order Shills claim. Clinton has the best crime reduction of any president in history. Reagan & Bush have the worst.


You are a fucking retard. Clinton and nothing at all to do with that.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Looked at it, she's alone.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Will you say that if she is found innocent?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Will you say that if she is found guilty?


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oklahoma Officer Fatally Shoots Unarmed Black Man In Alarming Video*
> ...


*OMG, stop the press, call a wittness, a white man is actually admitting a nigga shooting was unjustified....listen, the last creatures on earth who should fear bm is nasty ww....like give me a break. This white bitch ironically, has a drug charge herself, has a violent past and wound up being a effin cop!! I hope the sista's in prison kick her white ass up and down cell block hell!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


*If that white bitch is found innocent, I hope they burn the fuckin state to the ground!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> 
> One thing is certain, those streets are safer now. Good riddance.


*May this man rest in peace and may the nuts tucked btwn your penis, get kicked by a 300 pound nigga someday!!*


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Gonna have to see some evidence that she has a drug charge and violent past herself. Not that it would surprise me. I lived in Tacoma, WA when the police chief went nuts and killed his wife infront of his kids. Nutters do sometimes manage to get in and rise in the ranks.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again, the negro was resisting and refusing to follow directions, as the helicopter pilot remarked in the video. The cop hater crowd yet again fails to produce a genuine victim of police brutality.
> ...


Like this one?


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Shelby joined the Tulsa police force in 2011 after having served as a deputy in the Tulsa County Sheriff’s Office since 2007, according to NBC News. Her husband is also a police officer and was on duty the night Crutcher was shot. In fact, Dave Shelby was in the helicopter that flew overhead and recorded the moments leading up to the shooting. In that video, released by the Tulsa Police Department on Monday, an officer is overheard describing Crutcher as a “bad dude.” However, a Tulsa police spokesman said Dave Shelby did not make the comment. 

Betty Shelby has divorced and remarried at least once. According to the job application she submitted to the sheriff’s office in 2007, her ex-husband’s new wife filed a protective order against her in 2002 to put an end to harassing phone calls the new wife claims Shelby made. The order was eventually denied and Shelby maintained her innocence.

Nearly a decade earlier, Shelby noted on the same application, a breakup with her then-boyfriend led to the two damaging each other’s cars. Temporary restraining orders were filed and eventually tossed out. 

Shelby is now a drug-recognition expert, which Wood said she received training for. She said she believed Crutcher was under the influence when she encountered him. Police said they later found PCP in Crutcher’s car, but he is not the only one in the case who reportedly has a history of drug use. In the same job application where Shelby noted various domestic disturbances, she marked “yes” under a prompt that asked whether she had “possessed and used illegal drugs” in the past. Shelby said she used marijuana twice when she was 18 years old. 

Shelby also has two excessive force complaints, according to KJRH. Both of those cases were held to be unfounded. KJRH also reports that Shelby has four letters of commendation as well as an Oklahoma meritorious service award.

More information on the shooting case is expected to be released as the investigation continues.

Shelby, who is currently on administrative leave, is now a rightful target of the same scrutiny and investigation that many minority victims of police shootings have experienced. But those who knew Crutcher best are able to truly tell the story of who he was and what he stood for.

“You all want to know who that big bad dude was? That big bad dude was my twin brother,” Crutcher’s sister Tiffany said at a press conference following his death. “That big bad dude was a father. That big bad dude was a son. That big bad dude was enrolled at Tulsa Community College… That big bad dude loved God. That big bad dude was at church singing with all his flaws every week. That big bad dude, that’s who he was.”

_*Correction*: An earlier version of this story incorrectly described the positioning of Crutcher’s hands during the encounter. His hands were raised in the moments before he was shot. _

*Also on HuffPost*


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

Poor little white bitch, I hope the sista's whip her white ass into yesterday while she awaits trial!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Thanks for demonstrating you don't have a fucking clue. BLM is not just about whites killing blacks. It's about cops killing blacks. 

Do you not even realize the riots in Charlotte are over a* black cop* killing a black man?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Poor little white bitch, I hope the sista's whip her white ass into yesterday while she awaits trial!!


I'm sure they throw cops into gen pop all the time.  

Sarcasm alert.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Marijuana?


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Poor little white bitch, I hope the sista's whip her white ass into yesterday while she awaits trial!!


She's already out on bond.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Well if nothing else, you demonstrate your ocular challenges. Now I understand why you don't see Crutcher's hand drop when he's shot.

Here, I circled their heads to make it even easier for you to spot them both...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Looks like one of his hands is either reaching into the vehicle or resting on it. Too blurry to tell for sure. Maybe he was reaching in to take the PCP out and hand it to them?


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


If she receives a fair trial and a jury of her peers finds her not guilty, I will be happy the system works as designed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You know you're as big a part of the problem as the white racists here, right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Racist retard.... he was already shot by then.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Cucky faggot, the shooting was not caught on the helicopter camera. It was obscured when the chopper turned. All that shows is the officers aiming at him.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Do you even realize all you do is reveal just how ignorant you are?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I've seen the video at least 20 times by now, you're an ignorant retard...not me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So? You can watch it 1000 more times, you still won't know when the shot was fired because you truly are as dumb as you appear.

By that frame in the video.... Crutcher was already shot.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're one stupid little faggot. It's obvious when it happens, you just can't see it in the video, but you can see him dropping to the ground right after the shots were fired.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

Helicopter comes back around to the driver's side right when hit hits the ground.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

If it were so obvious to you when it happens, you would have known the view from the helicopter was not obstructed when Officer Shelby pulled the trigger.

Exactly what do you see or hear that leads you to suspect the moment she fired her gun?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

You can see his hands weren't up, but who knows what he did to cause the female officer to shoot him. There is no way to make it out. Only a retard with an agenda like yourself would lie and say they know for certain.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Sep 23, 2016)

You see him jerk, that's when he was shot you moron.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


>


He's shot at about the 21 second mark in the video...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Well, MORON.  The bar showing how many blacks are killed by cops is even smaller than the one showing how many blacks are killed by whites.

Keep digging!  You just might reach China in time to defect after Trump Wins.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


>


Well...? At how many seconds into that video do you _think _ Shelby fired her weapon and upon what do you base your ignorant analysis?


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You're too fucking clueless.  It's not about the numbers. Now you got it wrong twice.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You.Are.An.Idiot who completely lacks perspective and doesn't care about the masses of black people killed in inner cities every year.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So justice is only served if it goes the way you think it should. Based on the almost nothing that you know about the case.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I saw that before and it looked to me like it was the back of the vehicle. I can say that you could be correct. Retract your claws now.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 23, 2016)

It's getting increasingly difficult to, in all honesty, defend the cop. Perhaps he made statements that were threatening, but since we don't have audio, we cannot know for sure.

I don't believe that the man was shot for any other reason than that the cop feared for her life and/or the lives of others. The only question is if her feelings were justified.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You got it wrong.

Twice.

Why are you throwing a hissy fit at me?


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

Faun said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


*Child, why you wasting time trying to educate a white fuck nut? FACTS MEANS NOTHING TO THESE MINDLESS RETARDS. If its black hate on it while ww, jump up on it. People gotta understand, cops are not these law abiding hero's that save us from the bad guys.....they're your next door neighbor with a fuckin job, just like you...they just happen to have guns. They're cowards just like we all are without it.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

PredFan said:


> It's getting increasingly difficult to, in all honesty, defend the cop. Perhaps he made statements that were threatening, but since we don't have audio, we cannot know for sure.
> 
> I don't believe that the man was shot for any other reason than that the cop feared for her life and/or the lives of others. The only question is if her feelings were justified.


*In the fuckin real world, if I thought somebody was gonna kill me and I kill them first, my black ass go to jail. Cops on the other hand, the cowards that most are, all they have to do is THINK A MF, IS GONNA HARM THEM, DOWN THEY GO IF THEY BLACK
*


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Marijuana?


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 23, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





tigerred59 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



1. Cops killed nearly twice as many whites as blacks in 2015. According todata compiled by _The Washington Post_, 50 percent of the victims of fatal police shootings were white, while 26 percent were black. The majority of these victims had a gun or "were armed or otherwise threatening the officer with potentially lethal force," according to Mac Donald in a speechat Hillsdale College.

Some may argue that these statistics are evidence of racist treatment toward blacks, since whites consist of 62 percent of the population and blacks make up 13 percent of the population. But as Mac Donald writesin _The Wall Street Journal_, 2009 statistics from the Bureau of Justice Statistics reveal that blacks were charged with 62 percent of robberies, 57 percent of murders and 45 percent of assaults in the 75 biggest counties in the country, despite only comprising roughly 15 percent of the population in these counties.

"Such a concentration of criminal violence in minority communities means that officers will be disproportionately confronting armed and often resisting suspects in those communities, raising officers’ own risk of using lethal force," writes MacDonald.

MacDonald also pointed out in her Hillsdale speech that blacks "commit 75 percent of all shootings, 70 percent of all robberies, and 66 percent of all violent crime" in New York City, even though they consist of 23 percent of the city's population.

"The black violent crime rate would actually predict that more than 26 percent of police victims would be black," MacDonald said. "Officer use of force will occur where the police interact most often with violent criminals, armed suspects, and those resisting arrest, and that is in black neighborhoods."

2. More whites and Hispanics die from police homicides than blacks. According to Mac Donald, 12 percent of white and Hispanic homicide deaths were due to police officers, while only four percent of black homicide deaths were the result of police officers.

"If we’re going to have a 'Lives Matter' anti-police movement, it would be more appropriately named "White and Hispanic Lives Matter,'" said Mac Donald in her Hillsdale speech.

5 Statistics You Need To Know About Cops Killing Blacks


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 23, 2016)

Cops shoot unarmed white guy in Fresno.......no one pays any attention>>>>>>>Cops Shoot White Guy in Fresno; Nobody Pays Attention


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Obviously you do not know the rules.....aka...........when a black guy kills a black guy it does not count.

The media only gets interested when the guy that gets hisself kilt is black and the shooter is white or a cop.  The cop in charlotte was black...so it goes down like this....unless the shooter is a white guy or a cop no matter race...the media is not interested.


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 23, 2016)

Some known facts of the shooting in Tulsa:

Audio from two 911 calls shows two people called the police to report that Crutcher's vehicle was blocking traffic on 36th Street North, with one caller reporting that the driver apparently left the vehicle running with the doors wide open. That caller also told the dispatcher that a man ran from the vehicle because he believed it might explode.

Shelby was dispatched to the call because she was en route to a nearby domestic violence report, Jordan said.

Video from a Tulsa police helicopter that was overhead briefly before the shooting shows Crutcher walking with his hands up before the shot was fired. It’s unclear from the video whether he was reaching for anything when he was shot.


It's not clear from either video what Crutcher's last action was before Shelby shot him. Immediately after Crutcher was shot, one officer in the helicopter says, "I think he may have just been Tasered," before Shelby says over the radio that a shots were fired.



Attorney Scott Wood, who is representing Shelby, told the Tulsa World that the situation unfolded for nearly 2 minutes before the  video footage began. Prior to the deadly encounter, Wood said no one was around when Shelby pulled up. The SUV was straddling the center line with its engine running and doors open, "so she isn't really sure what's going on," Wood said.

He said Crutcher repeatedly ignored Shelby's commands and didn't respond to her questions. Crutcher, he said, reached toward or into his pockets several times despite Shelby's telling him not to do so.

Wood said Shelby, who has completed drug recognition expert training, believed that Crutcher was acting like a person who might be under the influence of PCP.

Shelby was concerned that Crutcher kept reaching toward his pockets, Wood said, because someone carrying a weapon will often touch it to make sure it's still there. She drew her handgun after Crutcher walked toward the passenger side of the police car and started to put his hand in his left pocket, Wood said. She then radioed dispatch to report that she was with a person who wasn't complying with her demands, he said.

"He never makes any response to her," Wood said.

Wood said Shelby cleared — or checked — the SUV from the driver's side and was about to clear the passenger side when Crutcher approached from the east. The backup officer arrived and drew his Taser, Wood said. The Taser deployment and gunshot were simultaneous because both officers perceived the same threat, he said.

"He has his hands up and is facing the car and looks at Shelby, and his left hand goes through the car window, and that's when she fired her shot," Wood said.

Crutcher "had his head tilted down but eyes on and fixated on her," Wood said, adding that she said Crutcher mumbled incoherently when she asked him if the SUV belonged to him.

Shelby, who joined the Tulsa Police Department in December 2011, is on paid administrative leave. She gave her statement on the incident to homicide detectives Monday morning.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 23, 2016)

*Cops Not Welcome at Restaurant's*

Crime is bad in Black areas because Blacks are afraid to call police.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 24, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting increasingly difficult to, in all honesty, defend the cop. Perhaps he made statements that were threatening, but since we don't have audio, we cannot know for sure.
> ...



Bull shit.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




^^^ Racist Hack ^^^


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So, to distill this down to essentials:  According the BLM & its supporters, Black Lives Matter only in relation to White Lives.   

The Cognitive Dissonance is Deafening.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 25, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Obviously you do not know the rules.....aka...........when a black guy kills a black guy it does not count.
> 
> The media only gets interested when the guy that gets hisself kilt is black and the shooter is white or a cop.  The cop in charlotte was black...so it goes down like this....unless the shooter is a white guy or a cop no matter race...the media is not interested.



Bullshit! BLM rioted for Freddy Grey when the Black Cop driving the van killed him. It's fascist tyranny when law enforcement kills non threatening people for a minor violation or nothing at all.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 25, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ask officer Betty what he's reaching for. She cleared the inside driver side before even interacting with Scott.

https://www.scribd.com/mobile/document/324957707/Shelby-Charging-Document?skip_app_promo=true


----------



## Sundance508 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



More than likely it was just a 'cursory' check...looking for other people mainly I would suspect.

Despite all that has been said it really comes down to two things....the suspects outright defiance of lawful police orders placed the lady cop in fear of her life...approaching his vehicle and doing whatever he did(open to conjecture)not only provoked the lady cop to fire but the male cop as well....thus the fact that two cops saw something to provoke them to fire will add credibility to the lady cops actions if she ever goes before a jury.

The most likely scenario regarding how this will end has been posted and I tend to agree with it....after a period of time...allowing all parties to cool down--she will be offered a deal..lowering the charge, no jail time..just probation if she pleads guilty to the lower charge.

I wish she would not do that...I would like to see her go before a jury...but I can understand her not wanting to do that in todays political climate.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 25, 2016)

Sundance508 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



The affidavit states that she "cleared" the inside diver side. It doesn't say "cursory check".


----------



## OldLady (Sep 25, 2016)

Have we gotten the drug test results back yet?


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2016)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


To demonstrate what an idiot you are, I synced the two videos so that even you can see the helicopter cam is directly facing Crutcher the moment he's shot.

You can hear the gunshot at the 17 second mark in the video (19:44:43 on the chopper cam)....


----------

